# got deactivated for not making enough.



## babyarm85

tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.

p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


----------



## babyarm85

just edited and updated.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Looks like somebody was milking the guarantee and hiding out.

Fares: $554 Guarantee: $1302

I've suspected Uber may be bleeding a big of $ on this setup.


----------



## Lidman

upnetuser said:


> Your title says deactivated for not making enough. Yet you aren't sure why you were deactivated and the email says it was due to fraudulent activity.
> 
> so, what were you really doing?


 Good question. I would guess possibly gaming the no show fees, or the guarantees. I'm not sure how uber drivers do it, but apparently have been able to pull it off.


----------



## babyarm85

Thats the only thing I can think of. I worked the promotoion and followed the rules to the "T". I did not place fake calls to myself, end trips short, or anything like that. the fact is these punk college kids are too lazy to walk down the block. and with nothing but 4 and 5 dollar rides, what did they expect? for one week i generated a 554 payout off of 4 and 5 dollar runs. i think i worked pretty hard. there was a couple times i got runs that were 19 minutes away or the rider had a 3.6 or 4.2 rating and i would send them a text message saying i was in a different part of the city and had them cancel so it wouldn't hurt my acceptance rate. but that isn't just reason to deactivate me. 20+ minutes plus transport time for a 4 or 5 dollar run? get real. and who will willingly pick up a low rated rider? i won't. out of 2700+ trips i was a 4.76 driver. which means im a good driver considering how mad these kids get at surge pricing and take it out on the driver.


----------



## babyarm85

what is gaming the no show fees? or guarantees?


----------



## scrurbscrud

How long have you been driving to generate 2700 fares?


----------



## Selcric

scrurbscrud said:


> Looks like somebody was milking the guarantee and hiding out.
> 
> Fares: $554 Guarantee: $1302
> 
> I've suspected Uber may be bleeding a big of $ on this setup.


Of course that could be allegedly true, but how can Uber prove it-hypothetically of course. I mean who's to say he wasn't just in a slow part of town over and over again hoping buisness would pick up? Unless of course Uber is matching tower pings to home address and speculating he was sitting at home. I just don't see how Uber can prove "milking " in a reasonable sense...other than the numbers and speculation.


----------



## babyarm85

even if i left to another part of the city that didn't receive calls i am still technically working and logged in. and i was within surge areas at all times. i would have some runs drag me into the middle of no where and i am not going to waste gas driving back. so sometimes i would sit for hours waiting for a call.


----------



## babyarm85

i have been driving for about a year now. i didnt even know about these forums until today when my friend told me about them. so i decided to join.


----------



## Lidman

Well first I'd ask uber to further clarify "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". Hopefully they'll break it down for you. Suspicion is one thing. Proof is another. Of course uber doesn't reason to deactivate anyone.


----------



## babyarm85

i did ask. they wont respond which is why im going to the uber office when they open.

which is only open three days a week for two hours.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Selcric said:


> Of course that could be allegedly true, but how can Uber prove it-hypothetically of course. I mean who's to say he wasn't just in a slow part of town over and over again hoping buisness would pick up? Unless of course Uber is matching tower pings to home address and speculating he was sitting at home. I just don't see how Uber can prove "milking " in a reasonable sense...other than the numbers and speculation.


If I was running their book keeping and saw that somebody was costing me that kind of money to keep them on, in his case by a very large margin of what they are generating for fares

...out the door they'd go.

They don't need drivers who have the sense to milk money the shit out of them.


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> i have been driving for about a year now. i didnt even know about these forums until today when my friend told me about them. so i decided to join.


I'd pretty short sighted of them to just cut you loose after driving that long. But that's a pretty big shortfall of pay received to fares generated. I suspect you're a little smarter than the average bear X driver. They prefer drivers a little on the dumber side.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Selcric said:


> Of course that could be allegedly true, but how can Uber prove it-hypothetically of course. I mean who's to say he wasn't just in a slow part of town over and over again hoping buisness would pick up? Unless of course Uber is matching tower pings to home address and speculating he was sitting at home. I just don't see how Uber can prove "milking " in a reasonable sense...other than the numbers and speculation.


Sitting at home should have nothing to do with it,unless you are out in the middle of nowhere. I have generated many good rides from my home. I have also sat around for a few hours without calls. But even that provides the coverage which UBER needs to expand into the suburban areas.


----------



## Showa50

Don't you have a local office you can go to?


----------



## babyarm85

then maybe the minimum should be raised...when a short trip is 4$ and your broke, you're going to use the hell out of it.

and at .90 a mile and local runs, you can do 20 trips for less than $100. and spend $30 in gas. who's getting rich here?


----------



## Actionjax

Selcric said:


> Of course that could be allegedly true, but how can Uber prove it-hypothetically of course. I mean who's to say he wasn't just in a slow part of town over and over again hoping buisness would pick up? Unless of course Uber is matching tower pings to home address and speculating he was sitting at home. I just don't see how Uber can prove "milking " in a reasonable sense...other than the numbers and speculation.


Uber has data on more than one driver. They can run trending to see if this is an anomaly or is this something frequent. In the end they have sent warnings to those who have been milking it.

Not saying right or wrong...but they do have data to cut drivers they feel are soaking them of money. In the end they need to answer it, but they most likely have data that they can base and opinion on. The driver needs to show otherwise.


----------



## frndthDuvel

babyarm85 said:


> even if i left to another part of the city that didn't receive calls i am still technically working and logged in. and i was within surge areas at all times. i would have some runs drag me into the middle of no where and i am not going to waste gas driving back. so sometimes i would sit for hours waiting for a call.


How many hours were you logged on for the week?


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> then maybe the minimum should be raised...when a short trip is 4$ and your broke, you're going to use the hell out of it.
> 
> and at .90 a mile and local runs, you can do 20 trips for less than $100. and spend $30 in gas. who's getting rich here?


I'd bet Uber is bleeding red money on some of you guys, even though you're running a hundred fares a week. You're generating +$500 to them and they are paying you $1300. I guess that's your fault huh?

Pretty ****ed up system Uber's got running there. What are they going to do? Deactivate all of you?

There is a reason behind the fraudulent activity claim from their end. They will probably not tell you why, but if that's the case you may already know why.


----------



## scrurbscrud

upnetuser said:


> Going on what you have said, the sit for hours in the middle of nowhere is the most likely cause of what triggered it. They would have nada if you were doing just short rides and not making much per hour, as you're actually actively driving.


You can't hide out and generate 100 fares a week.


----------



## Luberon

babyarm85 said:


> Thats the only thing I can think of. I worked the promotoion and followed the rules to the "T". I did not place fake calls to myself, end trips short, or anything like that. the fact is these punk college kids are too lazy to walk down the block. and with nothing but 4 and 5 dollar rides, what did they expect? for one week i generated a 554 payout off of 4 and 5 dollar runs. i think i worked pretty hard. there was a couple times i got runs that were 19 minutes away or the rider had a 3.6 or 4.2 rating and i would send them a text message saying i was in a different part of the city and had them cancel so it wouldn't hurt my acceptance rate. but that isn't just reason to deactivate me. 20+ minutes plus transport time for a 4 or 5 dollar run? get real. and who will willingly pick up a low rated rider? i won't. out of 2700+ trips i was a 4.76 driver. which means im a good driver considering how mad these kids get at surge pricing and take it out on the driver.


It is illegal to make a profit on uberX. Go there and promise to be an idiot and they will have you back.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

How many weeks in a row have you had your income from guarantees be twice your income from guarantees?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto Burbs said:


> How many weeks in a row have you had your income from guarantees be twice your income from guarantees?


Hopefully not long if yer Uber, huh?


----------



## babyarm85

so what about a run like this? am i supposed to drive the 50+ miles back? the purple squares are known dead zones the red is actively busy. the blue is an example of one trip i got. which was only $58 and i sat the rest of the night without a run there.


----------



## babyarm85

this was the first week. after super bowl i took a break. when they announced .90, i was like, "i'll wait till the other drivers quit". then i came back and it was busier than hell but with really short runs.


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> so what about a run like this? am i supposed to drive the 50+ miles back? the purple squares are known dead zones the red is actively busy. the blue is an example of one trip i got. which was only $58 and i sat the rest of the night without a run there.


Apparently you had enough accepted pings to sit there and collect the guarantee. From what we've heard here most of the schmarter drivers go out and hit the min. number of fares to get across the board guaranteed hours paid and then they hang online somewhere where they won't get pinged to polish off the deal. Looks like you may have just got caught, but you must have been hitting them for a lot of hours doing it to boot.


----------



## babyarm85

frndthDuvel said:


> Sitting at home should have nothing to do with it,unless you are out in the middle of nowhere. I have generated many good rides from my home. I have also sat around for a few hours without calls. But even that provides the coverage which UBER needs to expand into the suburban areas.


even if you live in the middle of no where, and you don't receive a lot of calls, it's not fraud because they let you log onto the uber platform.


----------



## frndthDuvel

babyarm85 said:


> even if you live in the middle of no where, and you don't receive a lot of calls, it's not fraud because they let you log onto the uber platform.


How many hours were you logged on daily?


----------



## babyarm85

even if i did (which i didn't), then i still technically did not break any rules. maybe an 18 billion dollar company could have paid a little more for people to write the fine print better because their whole promotion is very loosely worded. oh, and pay some decent programmers to get the bugs out of their software.


----------



## babyarm85

12 hours a day for 6 days and 18 for sunday since i know sunday is slower i have to work more to earn the same amount of money.

i am the definition of a workhorse.


----------



## UberHammer

Gotta love it....

Uber: "If you do at least A, B, and C, we will give you D."

<driver only does A, B, and C... and nothing more>

Uber: "YOU FRAUD!!!!" [deactivate]


----------



## frndthDuvel

babyarm85 said:


> 12 hours a day for 6 days and 18 for sunday since i know sunday is slower i have to work more to earn the same amount of money.
> 
> i am the definition of a workhorse.


If I was UBER I would certainly be questioning the 18 on Sunday at the least just from safety and legality of "driving" that many hours. I am sure some might drive that much, but 90 hours a week of guarantees? Yeah, I would say hmmmmm....
Good luck I hope you get back online.


----------



## jackstraww

babyarm85 said:


> "had a high level of suspicion of fraud".


If You did it- - -Nice!!!!- - 
If you didnt ...you got ****ed and that aint right- -

either way ,,I'm with ya!!


----------



## babyarm85

frndthDuvel said:


> If I was UBER I would certainly be questioning the 18 on Sunday at the least just from safety and legality of "driving" that many hours. I am sure some might drive that much, but 90 hours a week of guarantees? Yeah, I would say hmmmmm....
> Good luck I hope you get back online.


i used to do 36 hour convoys in the military. i can do 18 sitting on my head. when i said i'm a workhorse, i AM a workhorse. they used to call me "hoss" in the army. i just always had the strength to do thing others couldn't.


----------



## babyarm85

jackstraww said:


> If You did it- - -Nice!!!!- -
> If you didnt ...you got ****ed and that aint right- -
> 
> either way ,,I'm with ya!!


yeah uber hammer said it best with the a b c d thing.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Obviously the guy was milking it for all it's worth. Certainly not his fault for taking advantage of their ****ed up system. But Uber can cancel anyone they please, particularly if they are as smart as this guy obviously is, to get a $1300 take home out of a shit for pay situation. There is no way in hell anyone could generate that kind of money doing it without the guarantees for what they pay. I had a helluva time doing that before the last rate cutz and driving a shitload of miles/fares and similar hours.


----------



## UberHammer

babyarm85 said:


> yeah uber hammer said it best with the a b c d thing.


I did pretty much the same. But I kept it small to fly under the radar. I put just under 100 miles on my car in about 6 hours to produce the payout below. The other 12 hours I was just online at home watching TV for the most part. I think the 90 hours thing is what raised the suspicion in your case.


----------



## babyarm85

scrurbscrud said:


> You can't hide out and generate 100 fares a week.


where does it say this in contract? or in the promotion? and you said it yourself, how am i supposed to make good money without the promotion? what that basically means is we are supposed to receive sh!t pay. well they want me to provide a service in one of the most expensive places in the city to live at less than minimum wage? it doesn't work that way. you can't have a $4 minimum when in this part of the city the cheapest house is 500k. they just got angry that the majority of rides were cheap. they are not charging the customers enough. if it was $2 a mile with say a $7 or $8 minimum, then i guarantee those numbers would have been way different.

and it is sh!t pay because after you deduct gas, you make almost nothing. uber wants all the money for themselves and anybody that does make a profit (albeit uber or fair fare rates) gets the boot. i'll see what they have to say when i walk in.


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> where does it say this in contract? or in the promotion? and you said it yourself, how am i supposed to make good money without the promotion? what that basically means is we are supposed to receive sh!t pay. well they want me to provide a service in one of the most expensive places in the city to live at less than minimum wage? it doesn't work that way. you can't have a $4 minimum when in this part of the city the cheapest house is 500k. they just got angry that the majority of rides were cheap. they are not charging the customers enough. if it was $2 a mile with say a $7 or $8 minimum, then i guarantee those numbers would have been way different.


Not faulting you man. You just happen to get a little further into their pocket than the average driver. Therefore you are paying the penalty of being smart and hard working.


----------



## babyarm85

scrurbscrud said:


> Not faulting you man. You just happen to get a little further into their pocket than the average driver. Therefore you are paying the penalty of being smart and hard working.


true...


----------



## UberNorthDfw

Not from AZ but Buckeye is not in the Uber service area?

https://www.uber.com/cities/phoenix

No one cam ping you out there


----------



## babyarm85

It is in the service area. You can be pinged out there.i have received calls from there before.


----------



## papilovesyou

babyarm85 that one trip where u ended at buckeye how many hours did you sit there without receiving calls?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Basically Uber operates by the Chinese rule (true for ratings as well):
*"The nail that sticks out the most will get hammered first"*

You should operate by the African rule:
*"When chased by a lion you don't have to be the fastest runner
you just need to be faster then the slowest one"

*


----------



## babyarm85

Ha ha. Sitting here at the Uber office now. Hoping for the best.


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> Ha ha. Sitting here at the Uber office now. Hoping for the best.


If you didn't outright fraud them I'd hope they'd reconsider for ya.


----------



## babyarm85

Didn't do it on purpose. Let's see...and I sat for about 5 hours until I got a call that took me to Tolleson.


----------



## lu181

try to contact the news on how they are treating a veteran. How many weeks like this has it been? If it has been several weeks they have a case to drop you as a partner as a business matter but just making up a bogus fraud accusation is not right. If they would have told you in the e-mail: " Thank you for participating in the uber platform unfortunately our business partnership has not been profitable and will no longer continue our partnership " they would not be wrong technically for this even though it would be f up considering how many drivers are out there accepting rides at a loss.


----------



## Driveronedge

I've given up on chasing any Uber anything. Such a crock of shit. If you're deactivated go to your State AG and file a consumer fraud complaint and and sue them in small claims if they don't pay the bonus.....


----------



## Driveronedge

Seriously 100 rides and only $554 payout and Uber is accusing YOU of fraud? The promo was complicated to PREVENT anyone from actually making said bonus. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know rate reductions are the root of ALL evil.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You are a veteran? Wow.


----------



## babyarm85

Sacto Burbs said:


> You are a veteran? Wow.


Why? Something wrong with that?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

No, what I mean is - Uber is messing with veterans? Shit. We know they partner with a car leasing company that has been illegally repossessing veterans cars , you might want to use that line when you talk to them ... Sounds like everything you did was totally legit. You have one hell of a story if they don't reactivate you


----------



## Noobler

Let us know how it goes man, sounds like a bum deal to me.


----------



## lu181

So how many weeks has this been the case?


----------



## babyarm85

lu181 said:


> So how many weeks has this been the case?


This is the first week.


----------



## UberCemetery

Welcome to the forum @babyarm85 good luck at the Uber office


----------



## babyarm85

UberCemetery said:


> Welcome to the forum @babyarm85


Thanks.


----------



## Txchick

babyarm85 said:


> i used to do 36 hour convoys in the military. i can do 18 sitting on my head. when i said i'm a workhorse, i AM a workhorse. they used to call me "hoss" in the army. i just always had the strength to do thing others couldn't.


Thank u for your service & wish you the best however it turns out.


----------



## lu181

babyarm85 said:


> This is the first week.


Wow seriously messed up then. Good luck fighting with them make sure to ask for a manager no point in speaking with someone with no power and explain your side to twenty people. Go in prepared with what you want to say and prepared to have good answers for anything they might question.


----------



## babyarm85

lu181 said:


> Wow seriously messed up then. Good luck fighting with them make sure to ask for a manager no point in speaking with someone with no power and explain your side to twenty people. Go in prepared with what you want to say and prepared to have good answers for anything they might question.


My ammo is already loaded.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Any update? It's after 6pm there now...surely done by now. And...I hope the "ammo loaded" was a metaphor. Wouldn't want MSNBC using you as a case for gun control.


----------



## babyarm85

sorry for the late update but i had dinner with my family so yeah...

well the people at the local office claimed they didn't even know i was deactivated. so they contacted somebody higher up through and told them to email me with the specifics. they said it would be in my inbox in less than two hours but i have the suspicion that i will never receive that e-mail and they hope it blows over. fingers crossed.


----------



## Txchick

babyarm85 said:


> sorry for the late update but i had dinner with my family so yeah...
> 
> well the people at the local office claimed they didn't even know i was deactivated. so they contacted somebody higher up through and told them to email me with the specifics. they said it would be in my inbox in less than two hours but i have the suspicion that i will never receive that e-mail and they hope it blows over. fingers crossed.


Sounds like Corporate Fuber deactivated you..hope it swings in your favor.


----------



## papilovesyou

let us know what the email read lol..


----------



## Sydney Uber

babyarm85 said:


> i used to do 36 hour convoys in the military. i can do 18 sitting on my head. when i said i'm a workhorse, i AM a workhorse. they used to call me "hoss" in the army. i just always had the strength to do thing others couldn't.


I've met folk like you! You "bank" sleep like Camels store water, and can go 2-3 further than the average driver. You know your limitations and do "stuff" (not uppers or drugs) to get you through the inevitable tough patches. You get there, resemble a Zombie for a day then your ready for the next all-nighter.

Very hard to do once you crack 40!


----------



## babyarm85

hey whats up guys? i know its early in the morning but i finally received the email from corporate. they are stating because i had four (4) runs that were broken into two (2) trips i was committing fraud. i know exactly what they are talking about. 

for example one run i had a girl tell me how her friend who's a driver was working the promotion and had to make at least one call per hour. so i said "yeah it's true" and she asked how many runs i had for the night and i told her i only needed one more. so she was like "ok when we drop my friend off, i want you to end the trip and i'll re-request you to go to the second location" (she was dropping off a friend and then going to her place with her BF). she wanted to help me out because she thought i was a "cool driver" and she had gotten me before. she also said she wasn't happy with how uber was treating the drivers.

another example is when i picked up two guys from tempe and took them to the osborn medical facility in old town scottsdale. one guy tried hopping a wall and broke his nose so his buddy decided to go to the hospital with him. well when i got there i ended the trip. i had no idea the second guy lived in scottsdale and wanted to go home. i thought they were staying at the hospital. so i had him request me again so i could get paid to take him home.

one more example, i swear. i picked up this girl who was going pretty far into the west valley and called when it was surging. she was saying her account might go negative because of how expensive this trip was going to be. so about 1/6 of my way into the trip i checked my phone (rider app) and it was no longer surging. i asked her if she wanted me to her save money. she said yes so i ended the trip and had her request me again that way she wouldn't have to pay the surge and her overall ride would be cheaper.

according to them this is fraud. does anybody have have access the uber partner contract or whatever deems how we operate? they removed all access to the uber platform and i have no way of accessing it. i want to know if i broke some uber rule or something in the partner contract.


----------



## getFubered

Honestly man, I feel for ya but idk where you're hoping to go with this. They know what you were trying to do, even if it was within the parameters of the contract. The only case you have is if they tried not to pay you or something along those lines. They can deactivate you for anything they want. It's so shitty.


----------



## Actionjax

babyarm85 said:


> hey whats up guys? i know its early in the morning but i finally received the email from corporate. they are stating because i had four (4) runs that were broken into two (2) trips i was committing fraud. i know exactly what they are talking about.
> 
> for example one run i had a girl tell me how her friend who's a driver was working the promotion and had to make at least one call per hour. so i said "yeah it's true" and she asked how many runs i had for the night and i told her i only needed one more. so she was like "ok when we drop my friend off, i want you to end the trip and i'll re-request you to go to the second location" (she was dropping off a friend and then going to her place with her BF). she wanted to help me out because she thought i was a "cool driver" and she had gotten me before. she also said she wasn't happy with how uber was treating the drivers.
> 
> another example is when i picked up two guys from tempe and took them to the osborn medical facility in old town scottsdale. one guy tried hopping a wall and broke his nose so his buddy decided to go to the hospital with him. well when i got there i ended the trip. i had no idea the second guy lived in scottsdale and wanted to go home. i thought they were staying at the hospital. so i had him request me again so i could get paid to take him home.
> 
> one more example, i swear. i picked up this girl who was going pretty far into the west valley and called when it was surging. she was saying her account might go negative because of how expensive this trip was going to be. so about 1/6 of my way into the trip i checked my phone (rider app) and it was no longer surging. i asked her if she wanted me to her save money. she said yes so i ended the trip and had her request me again that way she wouldn't have to pay the surge and her overall ride would be cheaper.
> 
> according to them this is fraud. does anybody have have access the uber partner contract or whatever deems how we operate? they removed all access to the uber platform and i have no way of accessing it. i want to know if i broke some uber rule or something in the partner contract.


To me this seems like horeshit on Uber part. When is it not alright to start and stop trips at will. Sounds like you gave legit reasons to do so. I had a guy who banked over $1000 in free rides and on a long trip assed me to stop and start the trip when in thought it was going to $20 and then start a new ride. No issues with that.

Sounds to me they are sour they had to pay out and assumed you were frauding things. I'm sure you will be back on line soon.


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> To me this seems like horeshit on Uber part. When is it not alright to start and stop trips at will. Sounds like you gave legit reasons to do so. I had a guy who banked over $1000 in free rides and on a long trip assed me to stop and start the trip when in thought it was going to $20 and then start a new ride. No issues with that.
> 
> Sounds to me they are sour they had to pay out and assumed you were frauding things. *I'm sure you will be back on line soon.*


I agree with everything in this post... except the bolded.

I'm not saying you won't get back online... you might, and you might not. You just never know with Uber.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> I agree with everything in this post... except the bolded.
> 
> I'm not saying you won't get back online... you might, and you might not. You just never know with Uber.


True. I'm just being an optimist. I was going for the positive energy approach.


----------



## UberHammer

If I were you, I would argue that if it's only those eight trips (which Uber thinks should only be four), then less than 10% of the work you did is being questioned.

Two parties should be able to resolve differences if what they differ about is such a small part of the overall relationship.

Even though there's a good argument that you didn't commit fraud on those 8/4 trips, Uber should be willing to accept a resolution to the issue, especially if the resolution is you agreeing those 8 trips should have been four, and you agreeing to not allowing customers to turn one trip into more in the future.

If Uber isn't willing to resolve it, then Uber doesn't give a shit about the relationship.... which unfortunately is highly likely given there's no evidence Uber has ever cared about its relationships with drivers.


----------



## babyarm85

does anybody have a link to the contract? or able to upload the pdf version so i can download it? i just want to review their contract and see if i broke any rules. if not, i was wrongly deactivated and if i did, it was not willingly done or intended.


----------



## K Smith

UberHammer said:


> I did pretty much the same. But I kept it small to fly under the radar. I put just under 100 miles on my car in about 6 hours to produce the payout below. The other 12 hours I was just online at home watching TV for the most part. I think the 90 hours thing is what raised the suspicion in your case.
> 
> View attachment 5698


@UberHammer 
This entire conversation about fares collected and guarantee payout is alarming. I fully understand Uber can find any little issue to deactivate a driver but it never occurred to me that if a driver keeps costing Uber too much money each week they will send the driver packing. This entire discussion centered around @babyarm85 soaking the system TOO much where others felt like they were soaking Uber much less and they could get away with it. But we learned in the end @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud. However, the consensus is most people who commented agree that Uber will deactivate a driver for not collecting enough fares to cover the gauarantee (even though Uber advertises this is exactly what they want - if you drive during certain periods and don't collect enough fares Uber will make up the difference; presumably ad infinitum).

When I saw your payout $226 extra guarantee on only $73 collected, this seems just as bad. Please understand I've done the same thing and I justified it as Uber making a business decision to lose money upfront to establish behavior of the market. Obviously, they cannot keep long $225 per week on you (and me and 1,000 other drivers) for very long. @babyarm85 made 2 1/2x what you did and it seemed that everyone was sure that he "soaked" them too much. My question is are you going to keep working the guarantee as usual after this conversation knowing Uber will deactivate if they feel you (and others) are just gaming the system or do you think this thread was making the wrong conclusion at first after we learned @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud?


----------



## getFubered

K Smith said:


> @UberHammer
> This entire conversation about fares collected and guarantee payout is alarming. I fully understand Uber can find any little issue to deactivate a driver but it never occurred to me that if a driver keeps costing Uber too much money each week they will send the driver packing. This entire discussion centered around @babyarm85 soaking the system TOO much where others felt like they were soaking Uber much less and they could get away with it. But we learned in the end @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud. However, the consensus is most people who commented agree that Uber will deactivate a driver for not collecting enough fares to cover the gauarantee (even though Uber advertises this is exactly what they want - if you drive during certain periods and don't collect enough fares Uber will make up the difference; presumably ad infinitum).
> 
> When I saw your payout $226 extra guarantee on only $73 collected, this seems just as bad. Please understand I've done the same thing and I justified it as Uber making a business decision to lose money upfront to establish behavior of the market. Obviously, they cannot keep long $225 per week on you (and me and 1,000 other drivers) for very long. @babyarm85 made 2 1/2x what you did and it seemed that everyone was sure that he "soaked" them too much. My question is are you going to keep working the guarantee as usual after this conversation knowing Uber will deactivate if they feel you (and others) are just gaming the system or do you think this thread was making the wrong conclusion at first after we learned @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud?


Apples to oranges. It's one thing to game the guarantee, in fact they probably expected it, as there is still a lot of value in it for uber even though it costs them money. What the OP did is different, just like the people who gave rides to themselves for a week and pocketed 1500 and never left the couch. Most of the areas have corrected this and new "rules" are on the table. Guarantees or not they can do what whatever they want, it's unreal.


----------



## UberHammer

K Smith said:


> @UberHammer
> This entire conversation about fares collected and guarantee payout is alarming. I fully understand Uber can find any little issue to deactivate a driver but it never occurred to me that if a driver keeps costing Uber too much money each week they will send the driver packing. This entire discussion centered around @babyarm85 soaking the system TOO much where others felt like they were soaking Uber much less and they could get away with it. But we learned in the end @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud. However, the consensus is most people who commented agree that Uber will deactivate a driver for not collecting enough fares to cover the gauarantee (even though Uber advertises this is exactly what they want - if you drive during certain periods and don't collect enough fares Uber will make up the difference; presumably ad infinitum).
> 
> When I saw your payout $226 extra guarantee on only $73 collected, this seems just as bad. Please understand I've done the same thing and I justified it as Uber making a business decision to lose money upfront to establish behavior of the market. Obviously, they cannot keep long $225 per week on you (and me and 1,000 other drivers) for very long. @babyarm85 made 2 1/2x what you did and it seemed that everyone was sure that he "soaked" them too much. My question is are you going to keep working the guarantee as usual after this conversation knowing Uber will deactivate if they feel you (and others) are just gaming the system or do you think this thread was making the wrong conclusion at first after we learned @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud?


I produced similar results for a few weeks following the above. But then they changed the guarantee requirements. I think whoever came up with the new requirements studied what I was doing. I can't game it like I was before, so I no longer drive at all. It's a waste for me to drive me car at $1.00 pre mile.


----------



## chi1cabby

babyarm85 said:


> r platform and i have no way of accessing it. i want to know if i broke some uber rule or something in the partner contract.


*Removing your access to YOUR Dashboard account is patently illegal on Uber's part. You need that access for doing your taxes!*

Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlp3o4oylh0zt4n/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf

June 2014 Agreement
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cdx1omgjvsujp/Rasier Software Sublicense Agreement June 21 2014.pdf

Now John Hanby, Uber Phoenix Ops Manager, has a nasty habit of deactivating drivers on whim:
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fired-a-driver-over-a-hateful-tweet-about-the-company.5154/

Now Uber is deactivating you by leveling an accusation of fraud, and Not Paying the guarantees that you earned fairly under the set terms.
This prospect had been raised by Forbes Ellen Huet:
*Uber's Clever, Hidden Move: How Its Latest Fare Cuts Can Actually Lock In Its Drivers*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...e-how-fare-cuts-actually-lock-in-its-drivers/
Ellen Huet wrote
*"It's unclear whether Uber will end up paying for a lot of these guarantees." 
*
Ellen Huet has written extensively about Uber's Deactivation Policies:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/16/uber-driver-deactivated-over-tweet/

Uber actually deactivating you, and leveling Fraud Accusations, would make a juicy story that I'm sure Ellen would love to write about.

Ask that John Hanby take a look at your case and this thread. If he is not willing to reverse the deactivation and pay the guarantees, we can bring the matter to media's attention.

Good luck!


----------



## jackstraww

No Surprise here- -Uber is a cold, greedy outfit...unfortunately no different from most corporate pirates 
Think about all the borderline legal shit they,re doing.... They want to get over any way they can....Fraud??? They should know...They are at the top of the list when it comes to that.-
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Uber Sued In California For Fraud, Negligence Following New Delhi Rape
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/30/ub...raud-and-negligence-following-new-delhi-rape/

Uber Sued By Taxi And Livery Companies In Chicago For Consumer Fraud And More
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/05/ub...anies-in-chicago-for-consumer-fraud-and-more/

From 2012- to Now- - They know the fraud game... Sorry man,,your up against the pro,s- -best of luck!!

Look thru Chicabbys stuff- -I saw a little hope in there


----------



## arto71

But if it was other way around (with no guarantees) they'd want you to break one trip into two smaller ones so they make more money (two separate $1SRF)


----------



## Actionjax

I have never collected on a guarantee yet. I always break the hourly rate without a problem. Sometimes almost doubling it with a long ride. So for our area it's more of a safety net and a lure for drivers to go out.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> I have never collected on a guarantee yet. I always break the hourly rate without a problem. Sometimes almost doubling it with a long ride. So for our area it's more of a safety net and a lure for drivers to go out.


I suspect in a lot of areas where the fare per mile is much lower it's a lot of red ink for Uber, as the case in point.

Minimize bleeding at maximum bleed points might seem to be a std. op. decision, using the patently b.s. claims as cause.

I don't think Uber even needs cause to deactivate any driver. If they thought they had too many drivers they could just pick a driver rating mark and say everyone below this mark gets cut for example. Make up the rules as you go.


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't think Uber even needs cause to deactivate any driver.


In Uber's mind they can deactivate a driver because their car has four wheels. They honestly don't believe they have to have a justifiable reason.

Eventually the government will hold them accountable and tell them "yes you do".

Historically speaking, governments do not deal well with companies that create societal burdens, like disposing of numerous workers who don't qualify for social safety nets. Uber is getting away with it now, but if they actually reach the 1,000,000 workforce they are planning for by the end of 2015, government will force Uber to stop ditching drivers for such minimal cause due to the size of the burden they are creating with their business practices. Unfortunately Uber will create a lot of victims of drivers before government steps up to protect them. That's just the nature of government... it's slow to respond.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> In Uber's mind they can deactivate a driver because their car has four wheels. They honestly don't believe they have to have a justifiable reason.
> 
> Eventually the government will hold them accountable and tell them "yes you do".
> 
> Historically speaking, governments do not deal well with companies that create societal burdens, like disposing of numerous workers who don't qualify for social safety nets. Uber is getting away with it now, but if they actually reach the 1,000,000 workforce they are planning for by the end of 2015, government will force Uber to stop ditching drivers for such minimal cause due to the size of the burden they are creating with their business practices. Unfortunately Uber will create a lot of victims of drivers before government steps up to protect them. That's just the nature of government... it's slow to respond.


I caught a news blurb, forget from where, maybe here(?), maybe from you(?) where a state legislator is proposing to make Walmart to pay wages to full timers sufficient to bring their employees above the gross income state assistance qualifying threshold or they will be taxed to make up the difference.

That is a LEGITIMATE QUEST imho. May be grandstanding proposed legislation. And it could turn all their employees in that state into part timers, but it's about time to stick a fork up the asses of some of these mass social abusers.


----------



## Driveronedge

Actionjax said:


> To me this seems like horeshit on Uber part. When is it not alright to start and stop trips at will. Sounds like you gave legit reasons to do so. I had a guy who banked over $1000 in free rides and on a long trip assed me to stop and start the trip when in thought it was going to $20 and then start a new ride. No issues with that.
> 
> Sounds to me they are sour they had to pay out and assumed you were frauding things. I'm sure you will be back on line soon.


Except that the (illegal) contract says you may charge less for a fare. I've had several trips where they get to the destination, I end the ride, then they mention only 2 are getting out and there's a 2nd destination. They request again and get me. So this is okay every day of the year until Uber decides it's costing them. That word fraud is really disturbing and I'd be playing the "I'm a veteran and Uber jacked me" card.


----------



## Driveronedge

UberHammer said:


> In Uber's mind they can deactivate a driver because their car has four wheels. They honestly don't believe they have to have a justifiable reason.
> 
> Eventually the government will hold them accountable and tell them "yes you do".
> 
> Historically speaking, governments do not deal well with companies that create societal burdens, like disposing of numerous workers who don't qualify for social safety nets. Uber is getting away with it now, but if they actually reach the 1,000,000 workforce they are planning for by the end of 2015, government will force Uber to stop ditching drivers for such minimal cause due to the size of the burden they are creating with their business practices. Unfortunately Uber will create a lot of victims of drivers before government steps up to protect them. That's just the nature of government... it's slow to respond.


I'd actually say DRIVERS are slow to respond. How many disgruntled drivers have called the IRS or their State AG or their local governments about what's happening? Do nothing, get nothing.


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> I caught a news blur, forget from where, maybe here(?), maybe from you(?) where a state legislator is proposing to make Walmart to pay wages to full timers sufficient to bring their employees above the gross income state assistance qualifying threshold or they will be taxed to make up the difference.
> 
> That is a LEGITIMATE QUEST imho. May be grandstanding proposed legislation. And it could turn all their employees in that state into part timers, but it's about time to stick a fork up the asses of some of these mass social abusers.


If it's a state issue, I probably wouldn't even be aware of it unless it was in Ohio.

But yes, the more workers a company has, the more the government puts the magnifying glass on them, both in terms of focus and in heat.

Uber has no idea what they're getting into if they actually achieve the 1,000,000 workforce they are planning for.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Driveronedge said:


> I'd actually say DRIVERS are slow to respond. How many disgruntled drivers have called the IRS or their State AG or their local governments about what's happening? Do nothing, get nothing.


Unfortunately politicians and regulators give a shit about drivers as much as Uber does, meaning they don't.

It's only when any issue meets the mass consensus of the public AND the big money can be satisfied with the solutions that the political/regulatory scheme changes.


----------



## UberHammer

Driveronedge said:


> I'd actually say DRIVERS are slow to respond. How many disgruntled drivers have called the IRS or their State AG or their local governments about what's happening? Do nothing, get nothing.


Few to none.

How the system works is not taught in schools. Here's a great video someone made recently about that problem:


----------



## Driveronedge

scrurbscrud said:


> Unfortunately politicians and regulators give a shit about drivers as much as Uber does, meaning they don't.
> 
> It's only when any issue meets the mass consensus of the public AND the big money can be satisfied with the solutions that the political/regulatory scheme changes.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. Certain states have been taking their time with regulation. I know where I'm at the powers that be are paying attention to the bad press surrounding Uber. I'm told that the legislation is NOT passing any time soon and that they are being cautious as a result of all the bad press. They are on this forum, too. I have been assured that Uber is considered to be absolutely rogue and some major decision makers in my state are 100% pro labor. In fact one even called Uber "Grape Growers" lol. ( Google Cesar Chavez)


----------



## scrurbscrud

Driveronedge said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. Certain states have been taking their time with regulation. I know where I'm at the powers that be are paying attention to the bad press surrounding Uber. I'm told that the legislation is NOT passing any time soon and that they are being cautious as a result of all the bad press. They are on this forum, too. I have been assured that Uber is considered to be absolutely rogue and some major decision makers in my state are 100% pro labor. In fact one even called Uber "Grape Growers" lol. ( Google Cesar Chavez)


I swear Uber has their heads completely up their asses when it comes to driver/insurance/driver filtering issues.

The problems would be SOOOO easy to solve to everyone's liking. (except the rate part, that's still going to remain an issue)


----------



## babyarm85

Before going that far, I responded to the e-mail Gideon sent me. I want to see what his response on this is. I posted a screenshot of the e-mail I sent/responded to him.

oops for some reason it won't let me upload the screenshot.


----------



## babyarm85

trying to upload again...


----------



## scrurbscrud

The disgruntled pax stuff always amplifies problems for drivers.


----------



## babyarm85

UberHammer said:


> Few to none.
> 
> How the system works is not taught in schools. Here's a great video someone made recently about that problem:


I watched the video and checked out a few others of his. Very intelligent kid.


----------



## Actionjax

babyarm85 said:


> trying to upload again...


Well written. Again nothing here screens out fraud to me. Only thing that comes into question if I was a desk jockey looking at data is a high number of split rides in one night. I may have a tendency to red flag it. But if this was the only time this happened I may jut send out a warning with some BS link on how to use the app. But that's not the Uber way. Slash first ask questions later. It costs them less if someone doesn't fight it.


----------



## Driveronedge

scrurbscrud said:


> The disgruntled pax stuff always amplifies problems for drivers.


I just looked at my 1 day rating and it's 1! I did 6 rides and of course only 1 rated me- I know this because an hour earlier it showed a 0.0 rating for the day. Which jerk did this? I have no clue. I think we'd all agree that we know when a 1 star is coming - very sketchy considering absolutely NOTHING remarkable happened and Ive been writing extremely frustrated emails to Uber re: promos, referrals and whatever else I need clarification on. I also replied very honestly when they asked for driver feedback the other day. I have a Lyft rating that is a solid 4.9. Time to start sending a free Lyft to my Uber riders....


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Few to none.
> 
> How the system works is not taught in schools. Here's a great video someone made recently about that problem:


The education system doesn't want to teach the real lessons of our masters:

*Shut up and get to work slave.*


----------



## ChrisInABQ

@babyarm85 (sorry, keep thinking of that scene in Austin Powers with him and mini-me behind the curtain) ~ You're not going to find anything in the contract that eludes to the "fraud" that you committed. As an independent contract, you can do whatever (except change rates) you and your "contractual engagement" (read...passenger) agree to. "You must perform the Request in accordance with the User's specifications"...that's what mine states. If you both agreed to start a trip and re-request, that's completely within the realm of what you're allowed to do. Nothing in your partner agreement with Uber strictly forbids that.

None of that matters though. They can terminate the agreement "without cause", IF they provide 30 days written notice. What's not clear is whether 'partner account suspension' is 'termination' of the agreement, or can they just immediately cease forwarding you "leads" during this 30 days between notice and actual termination. Bottom line is we entered an ambiguous turd of an agreement with a morally corrupt company (probably could have been implied with just "company"). They like us until they don't, and when they don't, they break up with us. You're being dumped by a ugly, corrupt, selfish partner that doesn't like to put out.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad I found this thread. I had a lady try to hustle me. -- She set the destination for SFO at a 2.1 surge. When she got in the car, she had me drive to daily city for her boyfriend and said to end the trip when we arrived. So I did thinking she was getting out, But then her boyfriend got in. "I'm sorry. I thought my boyfriend wasn't ready." Can I request you again. No surge, and boyfriend says, "baby, I told you I was ready.") -- Boyfriend gave me cash and girlfriend was fumming all the way to SFO.


----------



## jackstraww

Way to catch thier scam !


----------



## [email protected]

jackstraww said:


> Way to catch thier scam !


Yep. Pretty sad. My rating dropped a whole point when I logged back in. :-(


----------



## Sacto Burbs

@babyarm85 you need to be ready with your service record email. Even if they do re-activate you, they need to know not to mess with you again over trivialities but contact you BEFORE de-activating you again, (It just happened to Elly over a trivial issue) not just because you are a good longtime driver, but because you served our country.

*Our service men and women deserve to be treated with respect when they come home. *

(Though you may find being free of Uber a good thing in the long run at these rates)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Please stay on topic. @babyarms85 deserves our full attention on this thread.


----------



## babyarm85

Sacto Burbs said:


> @babyarm85 you need to be ready with your service record email. Even if they do re-activate you, they need to know not to mess with you again over trivialities but contact you BEFORE de-activating you again, (It just happened to Elly over a trivial issue) not just because you are a good longtime driver, but because you served our country.
> 
> *Our service men and women deserve to be treated with respect when they come home. *
> 
> (Though you may find being free of Uber a good thing in the long run at these rates)


yeah but unfortunately companies say "we support our troops" just for good publicity. they really don't care in reality. something i've come to learn.

me, my wife and three friends (also Uber drivers) are planning on starting a non-violent protest during the open hours for the Uber office if this situation is not resolved. starting out with 5 is nice but it will take more to get media attention. I'm sure the phoenix Uber office doesn't want negative publicity like that. are there any phoenix drivers here on these forums?


----------



## Ub-urs

babyarm85 said:


> yeah but unfortunately companies say "we support our troops" just for good publicity. they really don't care in reality. something i've come to learn.
> 
> me, my wife and three friends (also Uber drivers) are planning on starting a non-violent protest during the open hours for the Uber office if this situation is not resolved. starting out with 5 is nice but it will take more to get media attention. I'm sure the phoenix Uber office doesn't want negative publicity like that. are there any phoenix drivers here on these forums?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a reason why Uber does not allow for drivers to be able to build a network of other local drivers. The fear that local drivers "Organize" and become one voice. This is the their biggest fear. I respect the cause...but if you are planning to do this and you need supported (Which I am willing to do, I am in Phoenix), we need to first be able to network and not use a public forum to do so.

The rate cuts have hurt us all....I sat in a 2.3X zone for 20 minutes last night without a single ping. The point here is that Uber does lie. Their ability to forecast surges are deceptive and their greed to onboard new customers comes at the price of the hard working drivers. Shorter trips means more money for Uber. You played the game and you were able to get away with it for a while....but Uber is playing the same game. When you get caught and the valnurbility is not wide spread, they will deactivate you. But when it catches on, they will change the rules of the game, because they have the ability, and you don't have a say if you want to keep playing.

Uber is a greedy company and we all know that. But it will not fall. It will not fall because there is always a fool that is willing to drive at lower and lower rates until they run out of personal money. And when they wise up and stop, there are 2 other fools that will take their place.

**You will never win a class action lawsuit***

The point here is, ORGANIZE and do so with real drivers not someone on the forum.


----------



## babyarm85

well does anyone have any opinions or advice on how to organize? what would be the best way?

I am not experienced in this matter but I would like to do something about it. I know of zello or google plus accounts. or how about facebook? Sorry if my suggestions sound stupid.


----------



## Ub-urs

babyarm85 said:


> well does anyone have any opinions or advice on how to organize? what would be the best way?
> 
> I am not experienced in this matter but I would like to do something about it. I know of zello or google plus accounts. or how about facebook? Sorry if my suggestions sound stupid.


I've been a long time follower of this forum, but only signed up so I can comment on your post. I don't see the ability to inbox each other. What other means of communicating are there without a public post?


----------



## babyarm85

well I know zello (a walkie talkie app) has an uber channel for phoenix...maybe i'll try that later tonight.


----------



## John Anderson

babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


clarification:





If Uber is the guy in pink, what or who does that make you?
And if you choose to quit, you better move to Iceland.


----------



## babyarm85

John Anderson said:


> clarification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Uber is the guy in pink, what or who does that make you?


but what happens when someone gets tired of it and gets everybody to turn on the guy in pink?


----------



## John Anderson

babyarm85 said:


> but what happens when someone gets tired of it and gets everybody to turn on the guy in pink?


You get a driver's license in Iceland. See the above update.


----------



## babyarm85

John Anderson said:


> You get a driver's license in Iceland. See the above update.


wow, you really must like old school black movies or you did a lot of youtube searching to find those videos which could apply to the situation.

now, seriously, nobody has any ideas on how to organize? I can't be the only one tired of Uber's shit.


----------



## John Anderson

babyarm85 said:


> wow, you really must like old school black movies or you did a lot of youtube searching to find those videos which could apply to the situation.
> 
> now, seriously, nobody has any ideas on how to organize? I can't be the only one tired of Uber's shit.


Truck Turner is my favorite movie, that Wayans brothers movie was good too. Just never thought I'd one day grow up to be some Silicon Valley dudes ho.


----------



## chi1cabby

babyarm85 said:


> seriously, nobody has any ideas on how to organize? I can't be the only one tired of Uber's shit.


@Rich Brunelle started a *Rideshare Drivers Association:*
http://rideassociation.wordpress.com/
He talks about it here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-error-of-protest.13918/

I've listed multiple ways of reaching and enlisting drivers who are not on the forum on this thread:
*Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending *
*UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability*


----------



## SCdave

babyarm85 said:


> wow, you really must like old school black movies or you did a lot of youtube searching to find those videos which could apply to the situation.
> 
> now, seriously, nobody has any ideas on how to organize? I can't be the only one tired of Uber's shit.


Try to resolve by email once again. Make sure it is a good business oriented email asking for a resolution.
(Sorry didn't have time to read your previously posted letter).

1) Write a "last" email. Review what happened, that you are an Army Vet who knows how to work long hours and follow rules. Tell them what you want. I presume this is to be Activated so you can work hard like you always do. If you don't get a fast response - say 24 hrs (and put this in the email), then you will be taking your Army Vet Uber Driver story online and to media sources. You don't want to but you will.

2) No response?
a) Post on Uber Twitter Account
3) No response
- Email/Call a few local News Outlets
4) No response from Uber
- Email/Call a few national News Outlets
5) No response from Uber
-Email/Call your local Army/Military laison (Government or Non-Profit) which helps Army/Military Vets to get jobs after their Military Career ends.

I would do this prior to spending time "protesting" at their Office. Internet/News media is your friend.
Good luck and keep us posted.

Being an Army Vet and a "hoss", I'm sure you are loyal to a fault, work hard, help others when they need help (and aren't a-holes), but when you feel you got screwed, you most likely don't give up quickly.

Hope Uber AZ / Corporate take a simple miss-communication and get this straightened out. Somethings are so easy to resolve.

**Oh, just for fun, "Hi Uber AZ Office"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

So what I am getting from the first 3 pages is that if you try to make the $5000 a month you get deactivated.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Excellent "final letter" advice above. If they do *not *re-activate you, remember:

All Uber cares about is bad press. Call your local newspaper and see if they are interested in the story. Look for "news editor" on their website. If you are willing to be interviewed, I'll call for you.


----------



## Uber-Doober

babyarm85 said:


> i did ask. they wont respond which is why im going to the uber office when they open.
> 
> which is only open three days a week for two hours.


^^^
Three days a week for two hours? 
Sounds like a real pro operation.


----------



## Uber-Doober

one more example, i swear. i picked up this girl who was going pretty far into the west valley and called when it was surging. she was saying her account might go negative because of how expensive this trip was going to be. so about 1/6 of my way into the trip i checked my phone (rider app) and it was no longer surging. i asked her if she wanted me to her save money. she said yes so i ended the trip and had her request me again that way she wouldn't have to pay the surge and her overall ride would be cheaper.

according to them this is fraud. does anybody have have access the uber partner contract or whatever deems how we operate? they removed all access to the uber platform and i have no way of accessing it. i want to know if i broke some uber rule or something in the partner contract.[/QUOTE]

^^^
Well that example of the girl that you tried to save some money might just fall into the category in the contract where it says that a driver might 'charge less' for a ride. 
This is just an example of how that might be done and I think that you should go with that at least in this instance.


----------



## MrsUberJax

If you worked for me and pulled that shit I'd fire you too.


----------



## BlkGeep

One less competitor in Phoenix! Gamed the guarantees and got caught.


----------



## Oscar Levant

babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


I think they suspect you of gaming the gaurantee ( not saying you were, though )

. A lot of drivers are bragging about it, like Uber Man. I told all of them that Uber did not intend for anyone to not work as hard as they normally would with a guarantee, sheesh, though Uber rates suck, a gaurantee is kinda nice, why abuse it?

Don't be surprised if they deactivate you.


----------



## Sydney Uber

K Smith said:


> @UberHammer
> This entire conversation about fares collected and guarantee payout is alarming. I fully understand Uber can find any little issue to deactivate a driver but it never occurred to me that if a driver keeps costing Uber too much money each week they will send the driver packing. This entire discussion centered around @babyarm85 soaking the system TOO much where others felt like they were soaking Uber much less and they could get away with it. But we learned in the end @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud. However, the consensus is most people who commented agree that Uber will deactivate a driver for not collecting enough fares to cover the gauarantee (even though Uber advertises this is exactly what they want - if you drive during certain periods and don't collect enough fares Uber will make up the difference; presumably ad infinitum).
> 
> When I saw your payout $226 extra guarantee on only $73 collected, this seems just as bad. Please understand I've done the same thing and I justified it as Uber making a business decision to lose money upfront to establish behavior of the market. Obviously, they cannot keep long $225 per week on you (and me and 1,000 other drivers) for very long. @babyarm85 made 2 1/2x what you did and it seemed that everyone was sure that he "soaked" them too much. My question is are you going to keep working the guarantee as usual after this conversation knowing Uber will deactivate if they feel you (and others) are just gaming the system or do you think this thread was making the wrong conclusion at first after we learned @babyarm85 was accused of committing fraud?


It would be different if UBER didn't keep dropping rates and stopped on boarding drivers.

Uber should realise you simply can't cut a cake into slivers thinner than a knife blade. Time for them to put more into the cake.

Uber has brought this onto themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> I have never collected on a guarantee yet. I always break the hourly rate without a problem. Sometimes almost doubling it with a long ride. So for our area it's more of a safety net and a lure for drivers to go out.


Safety Net City = Struggle Street


----------



## Uber-Doober

Oscar Levant said:


> I think they suspect you of gaming the gaurantee ( not saying you were, though )
> 
> . A lot of drivers are bragging about it, like Uber Man. I told all of them that Uber did not intend for anyone to not work as hard as they normally would with a guarantee, sheesh, though Uber rates suck, a gaurantee is kinda nice, why abuse it?
> 
> Don't be surprised if they deactivate you.


^^^
Hey, if they didn't "intend" for any of this, then why didn't they put it in the contract? 
They seem to be able to put every other bit of minute detail in there, why not that? 
It's not like the OP wasn't working hard based on his stated number of rides and hours worked.... did you read the entire number of posts? 
It's just like another poster said, and I can't remember who, but if you do A+B+C in order to get D, then you're doing exactly what's asked of you and there's no misinterpretation of the contract to be construed. 
It's just that Uber doesn't like someone who is successful at it, and when they think that it has come back to bite them in the ass, then they want to get rid of you. 
Any guy out there whose willing to work an 18 hour day in order to put food on the table and a roof over his family's head is OK in my book!


----------



## John Anderson

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey, if they didn't "intend" for any of this, then why didn't they put it in the contract?
> They seem to be able to put every other bit of minute detail in there, why not that?
> It's not like the OP wasn't working hard based on his stated number of rides and hours worked.... did you read the entire number of posts?
> It's just like another poster said, and I can't remember who, but if you do A+B+C in order to get D, then you're doing exactly what's asked of you and there's no misinterpretation of the contract to be construed.
> It's just that Uber doesn't like someone who is successful at it, and when they think that it has come back to bite them in the ass, then they want to get rid of you.
> Any guy out there whose willing to work an 18 hour day in order to put food on the table and a roof over his family's head is OK in my book!


Uber: tech geniuses in silliCON Valley. (Hubris)
Drivers: common idiots

This is how oppression works, people. This is how oppression works.
This is the way they think of it. You couldn't possibly outsmart them, they're smart and you're dumb. Anything that challenges this new custom is deactivated. It's akin to being lynched.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Oscar Levant said:


> I think they suspect you of gaming the gaurantee ( not saying you were, though )
> 
> . A lot of drivers are bragging about it, like Uber Man. I told all of them that Uber did not intend for anyone to not work as hard as they normally would with a guarantee, sheesh, though Uber rates suck, a gaurantee is kinda nice, why abuse it?
> 
> Don't be surprised if they deactivate you.


^^^
Yo! They HAVE deactivated him. 
If and when he's reactivated, he's now been scared into working harder instead of smarter, which in today's world is what any business owner has to do in order to survive. 
Now he's got to run the wheels off his car even more even though it's been stated that you can't make any money off of 100 $4.00 runs and Uber knows that as well as anybody.... even though Uberjax (I think) stated that the dead miles were a concept that upper management hadn't considered and were ignorantly unaware of. 
The OP stated that he waited for a ride back to his area out in the toolies, and by the look of the map, he just might as well have been up in Prescott for all the good it did him. 
Whether it's "gaming" or not, or whatever little euphemism you want to use, the OP was working the system as it is stated in the contract to his and his family's benefit, and obviously Uber doesn't like smart drivers, especially drivers with some endurance. They want and like the nice stupid drivers that will take any crap that's thrown at them and say, "Oh, look at me, I got a deposit for $200.00 this week" while not figuring that they just put $250.00 worth of wear and tear on their car along with gas and being oblivious to that timing belt that's gonna snap one of these days putting him off the road permanently.

Hey, I say that as long as the OP is working within the terms of the Contract, then more power to him. 
The guy is working like a dog and obviously has the ratings to keep him on the road or he wouldn't have lasted this long.


----------



## UberHammer

Uber-Doober said:


> Well that example of the girl that you tried to save some money might just fall into the category in the contract where it says that a driver might 'charge less' for a ride.
> This is just an example of how that might be done and I think that you should go with that at least in this instance.


Excellent observation! And absolutely true! And a lot more safer insurance wise than those who end the meter early to save tbe pax money on surge fares. Doing it the way he did it covered the entire length of the trip with insurance AND gave Uber TWO safe ride fees to pay for the insurance that ONE safe ride fee covers... so that second SRF is essentially "FREE MONEY" for Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

MrsUberJax said:


> If you worked for me and pulled that shit I'd fire you too.


So when I go into a restaurant and I tell them I want the special breakfast and the waitress tells me that if I order a la carte it will be cheaper, after a full year of service, obviously working very hard, you would fire the waitress?

You do realize that only a sick bastard would do that?


----------



## UberHammer

MrsUberJax said:


> If you worked for me and pulled that shit I'd fire you too.


Drivers don't work for Uber. Drivers buy leads from Uber. They then work for themselves to earn the fare, and pay Uber 20 to 40% of the fare for the lead.

If McDonalds makes me an offer that they will give me $20 an hour for 1) buying an average of one Big Mac an hour from them; 2) being in their store for 50 minutes of each hour; and 3) accepting 90% of McDonald's requests that I buy a Big Mac from them, that doesn't make me work for them just because I qualified for the $20 an hour.

Uber tries desperately to treat drivers like they are employees of Uber... and they're not. But a lot of drivers let Uber get away with it because if they get deactivated, their lives are screwed.


----------



## just drive

UberHammer said:


> Drivers don't work for Uber. Drivers buy leads from Uber. They then work for themselves to earn the fare, and pay Uber 20 to 40% of the fare for the lead.
> 
> If McDonalds makes me an offer that they will give me $20 an hour for 1) buying an average of one Big Mac an hour from them; 2) being in their store for 50 minutes of each hour; and 3) accepting 90% of McDonald's requests that I buy a Big Mac from them, that doesn't make me work for them just because I qualified for the $20 an hour.
> 
> Uber tries desperately to treat drivers like they are employees of Uber... and they're not. But a lot of drivers let Uber get away with it because if they get deactivated, their lives are screwed.


I would do that gig


----------



## chi1cabby

babyarm85 said:


> yeah but unfortunately companies say "we support our troops" just for good publicity. they really don't care in reality. something i've come to learn.


This is especially true with Uber! It started #UberMILITARY to onboard 50,000 veterans, and promoted Santander Financing to get them to buy new cars.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...n-illegally-repossessing-veterans-cars.14683/

When you are done talking with Uber, inbox me and we'll go reporter shopping. I think we can find one who'd be interested in giving your deactivation some attention.


----------



## Rubyson&sme

babyarm85 said:


> yeah but unfortunately companies say "we support our troops" just for good publicity. they really don't care in reality. something i've come to learn.
> 
> me, my wife and three friends (also Uber drivers) are planning on starting a non-violent protest during the open hours for the Uber office if this situation is not resolved. starting out with 5 is nice but it will take more to get media attention. I'm sure the phoenix Uber office doesn't want negative publicity like that. are there any phoenix drivers here on these forums?


I wanted to complete reading thru the entire post before I commented. But I think that you need to read this piece, https://uberpeople.net/threads/more...ke-uber-and-lyft-are-needed-in-arizona.13945/ , You may want to read my news piece as well, although they do overlap and are somewhat redundant to each other, https://uberpeople.net/threads/ariz...ation-about-your-business-excludes-you.14211/

I no longer drive for Uber, only Lyft so I really can't represent a valid opinion on the Ubes. The face we need to put on this is at the state level, that should be a level playing field for all, yes even for driver's, all "For Hire drivers".

(But please consider this opinion, all that read this, *"Ride Share"* must always be addressed as exactly that RideShare, Peer to Peer, TNC or it's many other derivatives, not Uber. The constant reference to Uber as if it were synonymous with* "Ride Share"* and as if it were the only *"Ride Share"* in out there, only helps to strengthen their stranglehold on this emerging industry. In addition, it helps to weaken the driver's issues by not distinguishing The Ubes from the Lyft, SideCar and the others. This is a completely separate issue, as it should be, for another post and another day, but we all need to be aware and try to not make "the evil", stronger.) Thanks, just a Rube thought for the day.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

just drive said:


> I would do that gig


One BigMac an hour minimum from 6 pm to 3 am Fri and Sat night for $400 ... I'll think about it.


----------



## John Anderson

just drive said:


> I would do that gig


Your arteries would clog after reaching $100. McDonald's is a cesspool of grease, poverty, desperation, and filth.


----------



## John Anderson

Sacto Burbs said:


> One BigMac and hour minimum from 6 pm to 3 am Fri and Sat night for $400 ... I'll think about it.


Make sure you find a way to get some cholesterol pills, if you live in an obamacare state. If not, expect to roll over dead at hour five from blood-grease stopping your entire system.


----------



## Txchick

babyarm85 said:


> yeah but unfortunately companies say "we support our troops" just for good publicity. they really don't care in reality. something i've come to learn.
> 
> me, my wife and three friends (also Uber drivers) are planning on starting a non-violent protest during the open hours for the Uber office if this situation is not resolved. starting out with 5 is nice but it will take more to get media attention. I'm sure the phoenix Uber office doesn't want negative publicity like that. are there any phoenix drivers here on these forums?


If you would like to talk to a reporter who would be possibly be interested in a story message @chi1cabby.


----------



## just drive

John Anderson said:


> Your arteries would clog after reaching $100. McDonald's is a cesspool of grease, poverty, desperation, and filth.


I'll be gaming the guarantee. I'll have it to go and trash it. Or chew it and spit it


----------



## scrurbscrud

There was just enough hint of fishy business on the driver's end in the details to make Uber's decision an interesting observation in the exercise of what happened. You have splitting a trip to a pax so they wouldn't have to pay surge and a poor pax service issue. Either of those are bound to raise an eyebrow. Especially if there were any prior incidents, which we haven't heard from the driver on yet that I recall.

You pretty much have to go by the book to stay out of their deactivation radar. Variants and free thinkers will be punished.


----------



## SCdave

MrsUberJax said:


> If you worked for me and pulled that shit I'd fire you too.


I'd call it thinking out of the box, thinking Customer First, understanding a unique problem that didn't come up for what, 2500+ trips, and oh did I mention, thinking about the Customer First.

So if you take a tip, you could make the customer/rider "feel cheated" per Uber, but when you find a way to save the customer money, "you get deactivated.

We complain about Uber Corporate. Uber Corp/local Uber operations complain about Drivers. This is a great learning experience for Uber Corp. and Uber AZ to look at the AZ market from all three perspectives of Uber, Rider, AND Driver. What unique geographical / coverage is there for the AZ market.

When is it appropriate for the Driver to be "creative" to solve problems? Are we (Uber/AZ Uber) creating a situation with Coverage, Rates, & the Hourly Guarantee that neccesitate Drivers thinking "out of the box". If Drivers do, when is this okay, a grey area, or so bad that it needs deactivation? When should we "actually talk to a Driver" prior to just saying "oh, there is a horrible Driver trying to screw us" vs "Hey, what just happened. Let's look into this further and see how to improve the system".

Just trying to figure out who is "wrong" or "gaming" or "trying to screw us" isn't constructive. In this case, I challenge Uber AZ to think about the whole process/system, not to feel "screwed", communicate with the Driver, come to a resolution, and make the system better.

Or just "Deactivate" the Army Vet working his a$$ off and get the bad press that is sure to come of it. Hmmm....choices.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Who in their right mind is going to stop a surge fare to downgrade the price? The fact that it was a chick raises other questions. Maybe there was a flirting complaint by the chick that Uber isn't telling him? And the split fare just confirms the perp act.

And what if, in the process of cancelling, with a pax sitting in the ride while stopping one fare and waiting to hook up another ping, the driver get's rear ended with no active app and pax get's hurt? 

These are the subtleties of the issues. It's never as easy as it appears on the surface.


----------



## SCdave

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yo! They HAVE deactivated him.
> If and when he's reactivated, he's now been scared into working harder instead of smarter, which in today's world is what any business owner has to do in order to survive.
> Now he's got to run the wheels off his car even more even though it's been stated that you can't make any money off of 100 $4.00 runs and Uber knows that as well as anybody.... even though Uberjax (I think) stated that the dead miles were a concept that upper management hadn't considered and were ignorantly unaware of.
> The OP stated that he waited for a ride back to his area out in the toolies, and by the look of the map, he just might as well have been up in Prescott for all the good it did him.
> Whether it's "gaming" or not, or whatever little euphemism you want to use, the OP was working the system as it is stated in the contract to his and his family's benefit, and obviously Uber doesn't like smart drivers, especially drivers with some endurance. They want and like the nice stupid drivers that will take any crap that's thrown at them and say, "Oh, look at me, I got a deposit for $200.00 this week" while not figuring that they just put $250.00 worth of wear and tear on their car along with gas and being oblivious to that timing belt that's gonna snap one of these days putting him off the road permanently.
> 
> Hey, I say that as long as the OP is working within the terms of the Contract, then more power to him.
> The guy is working like a dog and obviously has the ratings to keep him on the road or he wouldn't have lasted this long.


Yup.

Uber can also decide not to have Drivers take Riders to areas that don't have many/any Fares for a return trip.

Uber could put into their Fare structure something to compensate the Driver for the returning Deadmiles? Rider/Driver puts in Destination, Uber includes in the estimate a flat fee/rate schedule for the return trip.

For these Remote or just Underserved areas, Uber could "match" Drivers who want to go in that Direction.

Uber could decide to transition from App Company to Transportation Company and make all of the decisions a Driver has to themselves...that is, Uber Transportation Company could then give clear concise rules for their employees on what to do. Until then, the Driver is the transportation company, right?

Not to sound like a broken record but Uber could also just deactivate the hard working Army Vet and then spend 1000x more resources on the bad press. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## John Anderson

SCdave said:


> Yup.
> 
> Uber can also decide not to have Drivers take Riders to areas that don't have many/any Fares for a return trip.
> 
> Uber could put into their Fare structure something to compensate the Driver for the returning Deadmiles? Driver puts in Destination, Uber includes in the estimate a flat feel/rate schedule for the return trip.
> 
> For these Remote or just Underserved areas, Uber could "match" Drivers who want to go in that Direction.
> 
> Uber could decide to transition from App Company to Transportation Company and make all of the decisions a Driver has to themselves...that is, Uber Transportation Company could then give clear concise rules for their employees on what to do. Until then, the Driver is the transportation company, right?
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record but Uber could also just deactivate the hard working Army Vet and then spend 1000x more resources on the bad press. Decisions...decisions.


Stop believing what these fascists think and teach. I learned this garbage in MBA school and most of it is simply nonsense.


----------



## babyarm85

scrurbscrud said:


> Who in their right mind is going to stop a surge fare to downgrade the price? The fact that it was a chick raises other questions. Maybe there was a flirting complaint by the chick that Uber isn't telling him? And the split fare just confirms the perp act.
> 
> And what if, in the process of cancelling, with a pax sitting in the ride while stopping one fare and waiting to hook up another ping, the driver get's rear ended with no active app and pax get's hurt?
> 
> These are the subtleties of the issues. It's never as easy as it appears on the surface.


The fact that it was a female means nothing. There was NO flirting. This is a business and thats the way I run it. Maybe I was guessing that this uber rider is experienced and if I didn't give her a cheaper rate she would instantly one star me. but I did happen to see her five star me when I closed the trip to give her a lower rate. and because she was saying thank you and handing me a $5 tip when she got the e-mail receipt and she also five starred me instantly. some people are just nice. And maybe I also knew I wasn't going to make d!ck regardless if it was surging. I knew that the promotion was worth more than this trip would be.

also forgot to mention that it was 4:45 in the morning. you could play hop scotch in the middle of the freeway. zero chance of an accident.


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> The fact that it was a female means nothing. There was NO flirting. This is a business and thats the way I run it. Maybe I was guessing that this uber rider is experienced and if I didn't give her a cheaper rate she would instantly one star me. but I did happen to see her five star me when I closed the trip to give her a lower rate. and because she was saying thank you and handing me a $5 tip when she got the e-mail receipt and she also five starred me instantly. some people are just nice. And maybe I also knew I wasn't going to make d!ck regardless if it was surging. I knew that the promotion was worth more than this trip would be.


If every Uber driver stopped their surge fare upon departure from a red zone and gave the pax a lesser rate so the driver could get his 5 stars and guarantees I can see why Uber might take special action against such moves.


----------



## babyarm85

I had more runs than by far than the guarantee.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

This is a good reminder. Never stop the trip until all the passengers and luggage are out of the car and walking away


----------



## frndthDuvel

scrurbscrud said:


> There was just enough hint of fishy business on the driver's end in the details to make Uber's decision an interesting observation in the exercise of what happened. You have splitting a trip to a pax so they wouldn't have to pay surge and a poor pax service issue. Either of those are bound to raise an eyebrow. Especially if there were any prior incidents, which we haven't heard from the driver on yet that I recall.
> 
> You pretty much have to go by the book to stay out of their deactivation radar. Variants and free thinkers will be punished.


I like to think I am "gaming" the system. But I am really only gambling on what hours to start and finish my day in areas that allow me to accrue non moving hours. Which is still helpful to UBER providing coverage. But I accept every ping, I never call a PAX and request cancellation. I have not split a trip on purpose. BUT I have thought about it ,and can't see how UBER really can discern why a trip was split. Only if a pattern perhaps. IF that dude who broke his nose would tell UBER that , that would help. I also think the 90 hours is a big RED flag. You might have more to say to the press that UBER allowed you to work that many hours and are only complaining about paying you for them LYFT sent me a text saying I needed to take a break once after my APP was on for 12 hours.

Shit last night I had to drive 12 minutes for a ride while trying to not move the next 2 hours. , of course it turned into an 87 dollar ride, then I tried to hide on the way home in XL, another 45 dollar ride. BUt shit, I am happier to have actually made more than the guarantee while doing what we all signed on for.


----------



## frndthDuvel

SCdave said:


> So if you take a tip, you could make the customer/rider "feel cheated" per Uber, but when you find a way to save the customer money, "you get deactivated.


When I am driving new Riders I will educate them on the surge. Usually while I am taking them to the hotspot of course.
I believe I have likely said, and thought of doing it myself if needed, that to stop outside a surge zone and request a new ride might be prudent financially. But I would never suggest that during the surge. WHY? Hurts UBER and myself. But if a PAX iss mart enough to do that I would have no problem with it.
Hmm, so if somebody has a bunch of ride credits, a PAX would not be able to stop the ride near the limit, and then request a new ride to complete the trip? Without huring the Driver? Chances are the original driver might be near by. This thread is a good example why I did not give my wife any rides during this guarantee dealio, or even a friend multiple short rides.


----------



## jackstraww

@babyarm-for whats its worth,Rich has made an attempt,and there are other groups trying to organize .
I dont know if anything is working...but at least some drivers are making a move to try a better our bad situation..

That gets some respect from me...whether it catches on or not...it shows a little activism against all odds..
Sure it might all be futile,,,but just the fact that some are so tired of getting screwed,,and are in no position to quit..that they would try to do something about it...is more than most of us would try..

--Rich,s attempt>>>
I have the non-profit corp registration prepared and ready to file, now what I need is some initial membership.
For what its worth, I posted ,https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/
------
(not operated by Uber)- maybe this will help ,,it couldnt hurt 

*also>>Uber Partners of NJ*

(not operated by Uber)


----------



## Disgusted Driver

babyarm85 said:


> I had more runs than by far than the guarantee.


I'd like to play devils advocate for a minute if I may and then offer some free advice (worth what you paid )

First off, one of the reason that Uber churns through so many drivers is that they will take anyone that breathes. As a result they have a lot of folks trying to scam them. I've heard from pax about taxi's showing up, people forcing carpools, unwanted attention to females, etc.... so they tend to get a lot of crazy shit and the easiest thing to do is to just deactivate. Doesn't require judgement or critical thinking skills on Ubers part.

So at first look, 4 doubled up trips looks very suspicious. I understand what you did and think you are probably a very decent person, certainly kinder than me. I've done about 2000 trips and I've gotten a little firm with people. I would have thanked the pax who wanted you to stop and start and gave you the tip and told her thanks but I'm good on rides. As nicely intentioned as she was, I don't like to get pax involved in the business side of things. The girl who couldn't afford the surge, don't know what I would have done there. The hospital run, honest mistake, I've had that happen and I've never had a problem working it out with the Pax. This probably wouldn't have been an issue if it was the only double trip. As far as the guy with the luggage, I think you could have handled that much better. I would suggest in the future (if there is one) that you either ride the meter all the way and take the rating you are going to get because a prick is going to be a prick no matter how nice you are to them. So even though you cut him a break, he still screwed you. People like that are angry at the world and will take it out on anyone in their path. Alternatively, you stop, ask them to get out, end the ride and submit a report that the passenger was acting irrationally and you feared for your safety. They will either kill the ride or not, you don't really care about the money on one of those.

With all that said, Uber acts like a bully so the only thing they understand is bullying back. As distasteful as it may be to you, I would strongly suggest you demand your pay and to be reactivated or you will file a complaint with the attorney general and let the local paper know what happened and tell them this is how they treat veterans. If that doesn't work a VET FIRED BY UBER sign held up in front of their office might be surprisingly effective. I did the best I could to help my passengers message will go along way to shame them.


----------



## jackstraww

Disgusted Driver said:


> VET FIRED BY UBER sign held up in front of their office


this is a good non-violent tack


----------



## DrJeecheroo

scrurbscrud said:


> How long have you been driving to generate 2700 fares?


About 10 years and three months and 3 1/2 days and 15 minutes and 3 seconds. Give or take a millisecond.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'd like to play devils advocate for a minute if I may and then offer some free advice (worth what you paid )
> 
> First off, one of the reason that Uber churns through so many drivers is that they will take anyone that breathes. As a result they have a lot of folks trying to scam them. I've heard from pax about taxi's showing up, people forcing carpools, unwanted attention to females, etc.... so they tend to get a lot of crazy shit and the easiest thing to do is to just deactivate. Doesn't require judgement or critical thinking skills on Ubers part.
> 
> So at first look, 4 doubled up trips looks very suspicious. I understand what you did and think you are probably a very decent person, certainly kinder than me. I've done about 2000 trips and I've gotten a little firm with people. I would have thanked the pax who wanted you to stop and start and gave you the tip and told her thanks but I'm good on rides. As nicely intentioned as she was, I don't like to get pax involved in the business side of things. The girl who couldn't afford the surge, don't know what I would have done there. The hospital run, honest mistake, I've had that happen and I've never had a problem working it out with the Pax. This probably wouldn't have been an issue if it was the only double trip. As far as the guy with the luggage, I think you could have handled that much better. I would suggest in the future (if there is one) that you either ride the meter all the way and take the rating you are going to get because a prick is going to be a prick no matter how nice you are to them. So even though you cut him a break, he still screwed you. People like that are angry at the world and will take it out on anyone in their path. Alternatively, you stop, ask them to get out, end the ride and submit a report that the passenger was acting irrationally and you feared for your safety. They will either kill the ride or not, you don't really care about the money on one of those.
> 
> With all that said, Uber acts like a bully so the only thing they understand is bullying back. As distasteful as it may be to you, I would strongly suggest you demand your pay and to be reactivated or you will file a complaint with the attorney general and let the local paper know what happened and tell them this is how they treat veterans. If that doesn't work a VET FIRED BY UBER sign held up in front of their office might be surprisingly effective. I did the best I could to help my passengers message will go along way to shame them.


^^^
Then how, according to Uber's contract, can a driver reduce the fare without splitting the ride? 
Uber got twice the SRF and two trips for 20% so what are they beefing about? 
Stop reading so many extraneous ifs, ands, or buts into a very simple situation that is easily explainable. 
You're not playing Devil's Advocate, you're just throwing everything but the kitchen sink into the mix in order to detract from the actual circumstance. 
Don't worry, you're not alone in this on this thread, and a lot of other Perry Masons have seasoned the pot with ingredients like sex, violence, getting rear ended, what if this or that happened, saying that this or that isn't legal, and on and on.
It's all just currently of mostly 8 pages of sheer CRAP without much of anything constructive. 
Yeah, right.... and "what if" an 80 lb meteor crashed into the car when the pax was getting out on the wrong side of the car? 
LOL.... some of you guys are too much.


----------



## ChevyChick

babyarm85 said:


> well I know zello (a walkie talkie app) has an uber channel for phoenix...maybe i'll try that later tonight.


Do you know the channel password?


----------



## babyarm85

UPDATE...well after two days of me returning the e-mail that I posted (and got no response,big surprise), I went to the office (for a second time) and told them I needed this situation taken care of before I take it into my own hands.

STOP! Before I take this any further I just wanted to state some obvious changes I have noticed. I take it there are a lot of disgruntled drivers. enough so that there are no more men at the local office. the last couple times i went in there it was 19-22 year old girls who have no idea what they're doing and they are VERY lazy. I think this was done so that no Uber driver could assert himself. Think about it. They can treat you any way they want but they know that if you get pissed off you can't lash out at them because they are "girls". Pretty pu$$y move, Uber.

Now, on with the story. They said "well if you didn't get a response from gideon, there's nothing we can do". I then told them "this is how military combat veterans are treated? deactivated or fired with no legitimate reason to stand by?" She just sat there and smirked in my face because she knew she had an inverted peni$ and I wouldn't hit her. One day she will get the wrong Somalian and he is going to [email protected] her up.

So tomorrow I am going to start a Zello channel and try to band together drivers that would like to take a stand but have no idea how to do it. Once I have enough drivers to make a statement (like 30 or so) then I am going to start protesting and have an "anonymous" phone call made to channel 5 and channel 12.

I can't wait for those college bimbos to sh!t their pants and send an emergency e-mail to gideon because of people protesting. anyone have any suggestions for the name of the zello channel? and no I don't know the password for the uber phoenix channel. could find out though.

and in case people don't know what "Zello" is, it's a walkie talkie app for android or iphone thats lets people talk without actually having to place phone calls. doing custom created channel i will be.


----------



## Uber-Doober

babyarm85 said:


> UPDATE...well after two days of me returning the e-mail that I posted (and got no response,big surprise), I went to the office (for a second time) and told them I needed this situation taken care of before I take it into my own hands.
> 
> STOP! Before I take this any further I just wanted to state some obvious changes I have noticed. I take it there are a lot of disgruntled drivers. enough so that there are no more men at the local office. the last couple times i went in there it was 19-22 year old girls who have no idea what they're doing and they are VERY lazy. I think this was done so that no Uber driver could assert himself. Think about it. They can treat you any way they want but they know that if you get pissed off you can't lash out at them because they are "girls". Pretty pu$$y move, Uber.
> 
> Now, on with the story. They said "well if you didn't get a response from gideon, there's nothing we can do". I then told them "this is how military combat veterans are treated? deactivated or fired with no legitimate reason to stand by?" She just sat there and smirked in my face because she knew she had an inverted peni$ and I wouldn't hit her. One day she will get the wrong Somalian and he is going to [email protected] her up.
> 
> So tomorrow I am going to start a Zello channel and try to band together drivers that would like to take a stand but have no idea how to do it. Once I have enough drivers to make a statement (like 30 or so) then I am going to start protesting and have an "anonymous" phone call made to channel 5 and channel 12.
> 
> I can't wait for those college bimbos to sh!t their pants and send an emergency e-mail to gideon because of people protesting. anyone have any suggestions for the name of the zello channel? and no I don't know the password for the uber phoenix channel. could find out though.
> 
> and in case people don't know what "Zello" is, it's a walkie talkie app for android or iphone thats lets people talk without actually having to place phone calls. doing custom created channel i will be.


Zellow Channel: Uber Babylon.


----------



## Uber-Doober

babyarm85 said:


> UPDATE...well after two days of me returning the e-mail that I posted (and got no response,big surprise), I went to the office (for a second time) and told them I needed this situation taken care of before I take it into my own hands.
> 
> STOP! Before I take this any further I just wanted to state some obvious changes I have noticed. I take it there are a lot of disgruntled drivers. enough so that there are no more men at the local office. the last couple times i went in there it was 19-22 year old girls who have no idea what they're doing and they are VERY lazy. I think this was done so that no Uber driver could assert himself. Think about it. They can treat you any way they want but they know that if you get pissed off you can't lash out at them because they are "girls". Pretty pu$$y move, Uber.
> 
> Now, on with the story. They said "well if you didn't get a response from gideon, there's nothing we can do". I then told them "this is how military combat veterans are treated? deactivated or fired with no legitimate reason to stand by?" She just sat there and smirked in my face because she knew she had an inverted peni$ and I wouldn't hit her. One day she will get the wrong Somalian and he is going to [email protected] her up.
> 
> So tomorrow I am going to start a Zello channel and try to band together drivers that would like to take a stand but have no idea how to do it. Once I have enough drivers to make a statement (like 30 or so) then I am going to start protesting and have an "anonymous" phone call made to channel 5 and channel 12.
> 
> I can't wait for those college bimbos to sh!t their pants and send an emergency e-mail to gideon because of people protesting. anyone have any suggestions for the name of the zello channel? and no I don't know the password for the uber phoenix channel. could find out though.
> 
> and in case people don't know what "Zello" is, it's a walkie talkie app for android or iphone thats lets people talk without actually having to place phone calls. doing custom created channel i will be.


^^^
Sorry, I was taken a bit aback by your latest post and I forgot to say everything I was going to say. 
Alzheimers runs in my moms side of the family. Duhhh...
Anyway, that's the way these companies do it. 
They recruit some fresh meat and sit them down in a training class for indoctrination in what will be probably their real first job and tell them that it's a golden opportunity to start out in a 40 Billion dollar company. 
They all think that they are really going to be going places when in reality maybe one out of 20 might actually go anywhere with the Company. 
They told the chippies over at Enron who worked the phones the same thing. Hah! 
And, yeah, they are snotty.... just like the twinks that you talk to here over at Cox Cable.

Tell us about your Zellow channel and what it's ultimately called. 
I tried to do some research on their channels but didn't come up with anything. 
If it's available from Vegas, you'll find me there. 
OK? 
Good luck to you, and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. 
You deserve it!

By the way, I suggested Uber Babylon because of the old expose' of historic Hollywood: Hollywood Babylon which exposed all the decadent, decaying, fetid and immoral aspects of old Hollywood from its inception to about the 60's. The people who made it and the people that were destroyed by it.... you might say "Chewed up and spit out".


----------



## TeleSki

babyarm85 said:


> this was the first week. after super bowl i took a break. when they announced .90, i was like, "i'll wait till the other drivers quit". then i came back and it was busier than hell but with really short runs.


I had a lot of short runs after the fare drop, too. Prior to that, 80% of my fares were over $10. After the cut, 70% were LESS than 10, wirh many being at or around minimum.


----------



## uber+ driver

babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


I just got deactivated too. My email from uber said that I violated the hourly gauren


babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


I just got deactivated too and their excuse was that I abused the hourly guarentee which is fraud for them. They didn't give any other explanation or specify anything that I did wrong. This is straight up bs and how can a company that's based on fraud complain to me that I do fraud loll. It's just total bullshit to me.


----------



## Vexus

I drove for 5 hours Monday morning, 1AM to 6AM. Total fares were $160. After daytime work, I drove for 1 hour from 10PM to 11PM and fares were $38. Total for the 'day', for 6 hours, was $198 before fees. Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40. So $110 for 6 hours. But, it isn't even work... it is very relaxing to me.

I am SO GLAD Uber is deactivating you guys. Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.

Uber provides:

Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
Cashless payment system: 1%
Insurance broker: 1%
Direct deposit: 1%
Time sheet and payment history: 1%
Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
And the number one thing Uber provides?

Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.

I am loving this.


----------



## chi1cabby

babyarm85 said:


> I then told them "this is how military combat veterans are treated? deactivated or fired with no legitimate reason to stand by?"


https://uberpeople.net/threads/un-women-uber-a-vision-for-equality.15460/#post-207202


----------



## Selcric

Vexus said:


> Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40.
> 
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


Yeah, I'm loving it too! Your fuzzy math of assuming, guessing and "pulling numbers out of [your] ass" is completely reassuring to any driver new or otherwise. Glad driving is relaxing-the more you relax the funnier your posts get!


----------



## UberHammer

Vexus said:


> Uber provides:
> 
> Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
> Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
> Cashless payment system: 1%
> Insurance broker: 1%
> Direct deposit: 1%
> Time sheet and payment history: 1%
> Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
> And the number one thing Uber provides?
> 
> Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


Those percentages are pretty accurate. The problem isn't the percentages, it's the rate Uber coerces drivers to use.

At $2.00/mile, those percentages produce a decent profit per hour for drivers.

At $1.00/mile, they don't.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Vexus said:


> I drove for 5 hours Monday morning, 1AM to 6AM. Total fares were $160. After daytime work, I drove for 1 hour from 10PM to 11PM and fares were $38. Total for the 'day', for 6 hours, was $198 before fees. Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40. So $110 for 6 hours. But, it isn't even work... it is very relaxing to me.
> 
> I am SO GLAD Uber is deactivating you guys. Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.
> 
> Uber provides:
> 
> Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
> Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
> Cashless payment system: 1%
> Insurance broker: 1%
> Direct deposit: 1%
> Time sheet and payment history: 1%
> Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
> And the number one thing Uber provides?
> 
> Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


*You ain't makin' SQUAT in Seattle at a buck ten a mile unless it's surging, when the price is higher.*

Drivers who get paid adequately are generally 'relaxed' and 'happy.' Those who get it stuck up their asses aren't. Pretty simple, ain't it?


----------



## Uberdawg

Vexus said:


> Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.


I think service and quality are the two most important factors in running any service oriented business. Hence the name, service business or industry. The problem is, with insanely low fares in some areas, Uber is actually doing the exact opposite. The best drivers and vehicles are leaving for greener pasture and the bottom tier of drivers is moving to the top. In some markets, they are even lowering the age limit on vehicles to 2000!!! They have to, no one with a decent vehicle can make a living at rates below a dollar. That sucking sound you hear is Service and Quality circling the drain.

Very few people complain about Ubers 20-28%. They provide a service for the money without a doubt. I assume they are making good money because they set their own rates. Too bad their Independent Contractors don't get to set theirs.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey, if they didn't "intend" for any of this, then why didn't they put it in the contract?
> They seem to be able to put every other bit of minute detail in there, why not that?
> It's not like the OP wasn't working hard based on his stated number of rides and hours worked.... did you read the entire number of posts?
> It's just like another poster said, and I can't remember who, but if you do A+B+C in order to get D, then you're doing exactly what's asked of you and there's no misinterpretation of the contract to be construed.
> It's just that Uber doesn't like someone who is successful at it, and when they think that it has come back to bite them in the ass, then they want to get rid of you.
> Any guy out there whose willing to work an 18 hour day in order to put food on the table and a roof over his family's head is OK in my book!


Yeah, and I'm sympathetic, and no one is sayin' Uber is doing to do what is in a contract -- they, like most big corporations, are going to do whatever they can get away with.


----------



## babyarm85

Vexus said:


> I drove for 5 hours Monday morning, 1AM to 6AM. Total fares were $160. After daytime work, I drove for 1 hour from 10PM to 11PM and fares were $38. Total for the 'day', for 6 hours, was $198 before fees. Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40. So $110 for 6 hours. But, it isn't even work... it is very relaxing to me.
> 
> I am SO GLAD Uber is deactivating you guys. Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.
> 
> Uber provides:
> 
> Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
> Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
> Cashless payment system: 1%
> Insurance broker: 1%
> Direct deposit: 1%
> Time sheet and payment history: 1%
> Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
> And the number one thing Uber provides?
> 
> Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


No offense, but if you run a business that is profitable, than you have no reason to be working for Uber making chump change. Are you really that greedy? There are some people that do this for a living. And how long have you been driving? I drove for a real cab company for years and Uber for over a year. I have generated 2700+ fares within a year and had a driver rating of 4.73. Ask anybody on here that is nothing to scoff at. Not to mention I only deal with old town drunk people and college kids. Me being deactivated for NOT breaking any of the partner agreements IS complete BS. They have pretty much eliminated the taxi industry in phoenix and now are dropping rates to unprofitable margins. You have a lot to learn about this industry. They have almost no defined rules but when a driver does something they disagree with (like make too much money) they get rid of them. Trust me I am a very nice guy, but one day they are going to piss off one of these FOB people, and he is going to go kamikaze on an Uber office. And Uber's misdeeds will be brought to light if their legal team doesn't hush it up first. I am pretty sure they have had incidents already and that's why they have all female office reps. They expect you to hold up the contract but they are allowed to break it at a moments notice. And you're glad they are deactivating me? You do this on the side, I do this for a LIVING. Either you are truly ignorant or are a troll.

also forgot to mention, try driving for 12 hours a day for 7 days. THAT is a real hourly work schedule for someone in the transportation industry. Then see how "relaxed" you feel.


----------



## Uberdawg

babyarm85 said:


> but one day they are going to piss off one of these FOB people, and he is going to go kamikaze on an Uber office.


Much to the delight of the Post Office. Sure they would prefer "going Uber" to "going Postal".


----------



## Allnight-AZ

babyarm85 said:


> hey whats up guys? i know its early in the morning but i finally received the email from corporate. they are stating because i had four (4) runs that were broken into two (2) trips i was committing fraud. i know exactly what they are talking about.
> 
> for example one run i had a girl tell me how her friend who's a driver was working the promotion and had to make at least one call per hour. so i said "yeah it's true" and she asked how many runs i had for the night and i told her i only needed one more. so she was like "ok when we drop my friend off, i want you to end the trip and i'll re-request you to go to the second location" (she was dropping off a friend and then going to her place with her BF). she wanted to help me out because she thought i was a "cool driver" and she had gotten me before. she also said she wasn't happy with how uber was treating the drivers.
> 
> another example is when i picked up two guys from tempe and took them to the osborn medical facility in old town scottsdale. one guy tried hopping a wall and broke his nose so his buddy decided to go to the hospital with him. well when i got there i ended the trip. i had no idea the second guy lived in scottsdale and wanted to go home. i thought they were staying at the hospital. so i had him request me again so i could get paid to take him home.
> 
> one more example, i swear. i picked up this girl who was going pretty far into the west valley and called when it was surging. she was saying her account might go negative because of how expensive this trip was going to be. so about 1/6 of my way into the trip i checked my phone (rider app) and it was no longer surging. i asked her if she wanted me to her save money. she said yes so i ended the trip and had her request me again that way she wouldn't have to pay the surge and her overall ride would be cheaper.
> 
> according to them this is fraud. does anybody have have access the uber partner contract or whatever deems how we operate? they removed all access to the uber platform and i have no way of accessing it. i want to know if i broke some uber rule or something in the partner contract.


First off- thank you for your service! 
I would forward the email explanation to the class action attorney, see what she thinks. They want to treat us like Independent Contractors so in these cases: the riders are YOUR customers. You can handle them anyway you see fit and really Uber has no say how you conduct your business.


----------



## babyarm85

Allnight-AZ said:


> First off- thank you for your service!
> I would forward the email explanation to the class action attorney, see what she thinks. They want to treat us like Independent Contractors so in these cases: the riders are YOUR customers. You can handle them anyway you see fit and really Uber has no say how you conduct your business.


you have my permission.


----------



## observer

babyarm85 said:


> No offense, but if you run a business that is profitable, than you have no reason to be working for Uber making chump change. Are you really that greedy? There are some people that do this for a living. And how long have you been driving? I drove for a real cab company for years and Uber for over a year. I have generated 2700+ fares within a year and had a driver rating of 4.73. Ask anybody on here that is nothing to scoff at. Not to mention I only deal with old town drunk people and college kids. Me being deactivated for NOT breaking any of the partner agreements IS complete BS. They have pretty much eliminated the taxi industry in phoenix and now are dropping rates to unprofitable margins. You have a lot to learn about this industry. They have almost no defined rules but when a driver does something they disagree with (like make too much money) they get rid of them. Trust me I am a very nice guy, but one day they are going to piss off one of these FOB people, and he is going to go kamikaze on an Uber office. And Uber's misdeeds will be brought to light if their legal team doesn't hush it up first. I am pretty sure they have had incidents already and that's why they have all female office reps. They expect you to hold up the contract but they are allowed to break it at a moments notice. And you're glad they are deactivating me? You do this on the side, I do this for a LIVING. Either you are truly ignorant or are a troll.
> 
> also forgot to mention, try driving for 12 hours a day for 7 days. THAT is a real hourly work schedule for someone in the transportation industry. Then see how "relaxed" you feel.


All female reps, smacks of sex discrimination.

I wonder how prevalent this is throughout Uber offices.


----------



## frndthDuvel

uber+ driver said:


> I just got deactivated too. My email from uber said that I violated the hourly gauren
> 
> I just got deactivated too and their excuse was that I abused the hourly guarentee which is fraud for them. They didn't give any other explanation or specify anything that I did wrong. This is straight up bs and how can a company that's based on fraud complain to me that I do fraud loll. It's just total bullshit to me.


How many hours did you log in a week/per day?


----------



## Zach

I believe one of the key things you are all forgetting here is that we are all employed as Contractors on an at will employment!! Uber has no obligation to provide any reason to terminate our contracts, they may do so at any reason and without cause!!! Being unprofitable is a legitimate cause and people are fired in hundreds of companies all over the world for it. Now before you go making statements that Uber has made it impossible to be profitable at lower rates, remember that no one is forcing you to be here. A coyote didn't bring you across a little river and a big desert and is now forcing you to turn tricks to pay off your debt!!


----------



## Txchick

Zach said:


> I believe one of the key things you are all forgetting here is that we are all employed as Contractors on an at will employment!! Uber has no obligation to provide any reason to terminate our contracts, they may do so at any reason and without cause!!! Being unprofitable is a legitimate cause and people are fired in hundreds of companies all over the world for it. Now before you go making statements that Uber has made it impossible to be profitable at lower rates, remember that no one is forcing you to be here. A coyote didn't bring you across a little river and a big desert and is now forcing you to turn tricks to pay off your debt!!


New Uber service #Uberpimp


----------



## babyarm85

Zach said:


> I believe one of the key things you are all forgetting here is that we are all employed as Contractors on an at will employment!! Uber has no obligation to provide any reason to terminate our contracts, they may do so at any reason and without cause!!! Being unprofitable is a legitimate cause and people are fired in hundreds of companies all over the world for it. Now before you go making statements that Uber has made it impossible to be profitable at lower rates, remember that no one is forcing you to be here. A coyote didn't bring you across a little river and a big desert and is now forcing you to turn tricks to pay off your debt!!


No, but you get people to join your platform and then pull the rug from under them. some people (including myself) have invested heavily based on how Uber started out. So when they start pulling crap like this because of mistakes on their part, people are not going to stand for it. Their are people Who's families depend on the income. So when you eliminate an entire field of employment and replace it with your own, you're kind of expected to improve it, not make it worse. Hell, look at Quicktrip. I don't even like going to circle k or chevron anymore. they stepped in and provided better service at a cheaper price. and their employees look a hell of a lot happier than ours. Business ethics is what it comes down to. And Uber has sh!tty ones.


----------



## John Anderson

Zach said:


> I believe one of the key things you are all forgetting here is that we are all employed as Contractors on an at will employment!! Uber has no obligation to provide any reason to terminate our contracts, they may do so at any reason and without cause!!! Being unprofitable is a legitimate cause and people are fired in hundreds of companies all over the world for it. Now before you go making statements that Uber has made it impossible to be profitable at lower rates, remember that no one is forcing you to be here. A coyote didn't bring you across a little river and a big desert and is now forcing you to turn tricks to pay off your debt!!


So, now that we are Mexican hookers, is that a ***** slap. Or in Spanish, el *****o el slappo.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> All female reps, smacks of sex discrimination.
> 
> I wonder how prevalent this is throughout Uber offices.


Not.

I suspect that Uber tries to balance out their employment schemes using many metrics.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> Not.
> 
> I suspect that Uber tries to balance out their employment schemes using many metrics.


Hard to say at times what the heck Uber is doing.


----------



## John Anderson

scrurbscrud said:


> Not.
> 
> I suspect that Uber tries to balance out their employment schemes using many metrics.


Only metrics involved in only hiring females is erection measurement. Uber execs get one micrometer usually.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Txchick said:


> Hard to say at times what the heck Uber is doing.


Even harder to give a damn.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I might only speculate that with these accounts we are not getting the whole story. And with the stories given there are some driver issues.

Uber doesn't take well to driver freelancing or manipulating their systems, generally speaking.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> Even harder to give a damn.


i don't think I have seen a worse company coming up the ranks in quite awhile. I just can't be associated with their flat out deception. Glad I no longer am.


----------



## Zach

Then why are you fighting so hard to work for a company with "shitty business ethics " and "unhappy employees"??


----------



## John Anderson

Zach said:


> Then why are you fighting so hard to work for a company with "shitty business ethics " and "unhappy employees"??


For me, it's because Uber pays for my hotdog fetish.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Not.
> 
> I suspect that Uber tries to balance out their employment schemes using many metrics.


I wonder if Uber Corporate is aware this is happening. It sounds like either a sexual harrassment or sex discrimination lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> I wonder if Uber Corporate is aware this is happening. It sounds like either a sexual harrassment or sex discrimination lawsuit waiting to happen.


Most of the people in the front line that drivers will encounter aren't even Uber employees anyway. They are temps. You know, hit a button and some other company sends people over. I doubt Uber has much of anything to do with them.

This they INTENTIONALLY do to insulate themselves from driver engagements. And the temps are very restricted in their engagements, by contract. Not saying this isn't a horseshit deal for drivers. But it is smart on Uber's part to deny drivers actually talking to any direct employee and the resulting issues that could arise in that friction. They don't have to be accountable to anything or anyone for the most part.


----------



## UberHammer

Zach said:


> I believe one of the key things you are all forgetting here is that we are all employed as Contractors on an at will employment!! Uber has no obligation to provide any reason to terminate our contracts, they may do so at any reason and without cause!!!


Not exactly. It's true that Uber can fire for anything, but not because contractors are an at will employment. Contractors are a contracted employment, so the termination has to meet the terms of the agreement.

According to the Uber/driver contract there are four reasons a contractor can be deactivated:

1) A violation of the agreement
2) Disparagement of the Company or its Affiliates
3) Act of omission that causes harm to Company or Affiliates' brand, reputation or business
4) Any other reason at the reasonable discretion of the Company.

The fourth one pretty much allows for any deactivation, as long as it's reasonable according to the discretion of the company.

Given Uber has proven its discretion is at the bottom of the barrel of morality, that pretty much means they can deactivate for anything.



> Being unprofitable is a legitimate cause and people are fired in hundreds of companies all over the world for it.


Yep, that's the only argument Uber needs to tell the judge, and this driver's day in court is over.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Vexus said:


> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)


 Any rider you ever had could have made a screenshot of your details, and for as long as you work for the company they can use that phone number to leave you a voicemail and send you text messages. Drivers can't contact them, but riders can contact the driver forever.

Go find any landline right now and call your Uber phone number. Your phone will ring. You have no privacy, you have no safety, you are not protected from harassment.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Most of the people in the front line that drivers will encounter aren't even Uber employees anyway. They are temps. You know, hit a button and some other company sends people over. I doubt Uber has much of anything to do with them.
> 
> This they INTENTIONALLY do to insulate themselves from driver engagements. And the temps are very restricted in their engagements, by contract. Not saying this isn't a horseshit deal for drivers. But it is smart on Uber's part to deny drivers actually talking to any direct employee and the resulting issues that could arise in that friction. They don't have to be accountable to anything or anyone for the most part.


I understand Uber trying to distance itself from drivers. The problem here, is that someone, most likely a male decided to staff that office with only females.

This means he either wants only women there because of interests other than professional, or because of their gender, both which could easily be seen as illegal.


----------



## observer

babyarm85 said:


> UPDATE...well after two days of me returning the e-mail that I posted (and got no response,big surprise), I went to the office (for a second time) and told them I needed this situation taken care of before I take it into my own hands.
> 
> STOP! Before I take this any further I just wanted to state some obvious changes I have noticed. I take it there are a lot of disgruntled drivers. enough so that there are no more men at the local office. the last couple times i went in there it was 19-22 year old girls who have no idea what they're doing and they are VERY lazy. I think this was done so that no Uber driver could assert himself. Think about it. They can treat you any way they want but they know that if you get pissed off you can't lash out at them because they are "girls". Pretty pu$$y move, Uber.
> 
> Now, on with the story. They said "well if you didn't get a response from gideon, there's nothing we can do". I then told them "this is how military combat veterans are treated? deactivated or fired with no legitimate reason to stand by?" She just sat there and smirked in my face because she knew she had an inverted peni$ and I wouldn't hit her. One day she will get the wrong Somalian and he is going to [email protected] her up.
> 
> So tomorrow I am going to start a Zello channel and try to band together drivers that would like to take a stand but have no idea how to do it. Once I have enough drivers to make a statement (like 30 or so) then I am going to start protesting and have an "anonymous" phone call made to channel 5 and channel 12.
> 
> I can't wait for those college bimbos to sh!t their pants and send an emergency e-mail to gideon because of people protesting. anyone have any suggestions for the name of the zello channel? and no I don't know the password for the uber phoenix channel. could find out though.
> 
> and in case people don't know what "Zello" is, it's a walkie talkie app for android or iphone thats lets people talk without actually having to place phone calls. doing custom created channel i will be.


Just curious, how many ladies were in office.


----------



## Lidman

John Anderson said:


> So, now that we are Mexican hookers, is that a ***** slap. Or in Spanish, el *****o el slappo.


 lol, Zach seems to think we don't the difference between IC and employees. Just a typical rant by one of Travis' minions.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Or they were minimum-wage employees, rates that men would not be willing to work for. Except us


----------



## UberHammer

Zach said:


> Then why are you fighting so hard to work for a company with "shitty business ethics " and "unhappy employees"??


I don't drive for Uber anymore.

But in my office's "Next CEO To **** Up Their Company" pool, I drew Travis Kalanick. I've got plans for that $200 pot.


----------



## uber+ driver

frndthDuvel said:


> How many hours did you log in a week/per day?


They didn't pay me the hourly for 2 weeks. First week I did 119 hrs/85calls. Last week I did about 63hrs and a call per hour and still didn't pay me. Right after that they deactivated about 10 guys who I know personally for the hourly and didn't pay anyone their hourly. **** uber!!! Travis could fall off a cliff and get hit by a garbage truck for all I care.


----------



## uber+ driver

Zach said:


> Then why are you fighting so hard to work for a company with "shitty business ethics " and "unhappy employees"??


Zack you must be a dumb happy camper making .70 cents a mile huh. I don't know you but you seem to not represent us drivers. And first off, Zach, if you ever read the employment law referring to 10-99 contractors then you should know better that uber can't set prices FOR US but they could set the price that we pay them which is their commission. Also they can't tell us who to drive or not drive as in making a sub-contract with that client. Do us all a favor study some business law then come talk.


----------



## uber+ driver

UberHammer said:


> Not exactly. It's true that Uber can fire for anything, but not because contractors are an at will employment. Contractors are a contracted employment, so the termination has to meet the terms of the agreement.
> 
> According to the Uber/driver contract there are four reasons a contractor can be deactivated:
> 
> 1) A violation of the agreement
> 2) Disparagement of the Company or its Affiliates
> 3) Act of omission that causes harm to Company or Affiliates' brand, reputation or business
> 4) Any other reason at the reasonable discretion of the Company.
> 
> The fourth one pretty much allows for any deactivation, as long as it's reasonable according to the discretion of the company.
> 
> Given Uber has proven its discretion is at the bottom of the barrel of morality, that pretty much means they can deactivate for anything.
> 
> Yep, that's the only argument Uber needs to tell the judge, and this driver's day in court is over.


Uber can't set a price for their contractor without any negotiations pretending that we are fine with it. And just for canceling on these homeless riders just because the asshole didn't pick up his phone or kicked him out for being gay in my car which I have all the right to do so doesn't give uber the right to deactivate me. 47billion in a matter of 5 years is not profitable?!!! Uber can't win in court with that statements if you throw all the facts out there and how uber ditches and breaks the law in many ways.


----------



## uber+ driver

observer said:


> Just curious, how many ladies were in office.


Last time I went last week I saw some blond bimbo ***** shadowing some **** face piece of shit. And if I'm not mistaken Travis was there too. I saw about 4 girls working there. I don't give a shit girl or guy Ill get my point across.


----------



## uber+ driver

scrurbscrud said:


> If I was running their book keeping and saw that somebody was costing me that kind of money to keep them on, in his case by a very large margin of what they are generating for fares
> 
> ...out the door they'd go.
> 
> They don't need drivers who have the sense to milk money the shit out of them.


But it's ok for uber to rob us on our trips by deductions based on customer bullshit complaints and not pay us back. Then taking away $1 safe ride fee from us. Rising the commission and lowering prices. Not reimbursing for customer damages for the full cost of repair. I could go on and on...


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> But it's ok for uber to rob us on our trips by deductions based on customer bullshit complaints and not pay us back. Then taking away $1 safe ride fee from us. Rising the commission and lowering prices. Not reimbursing for customer damages for the full cost of repair. I could go on and on...


When any driver hits that ping, they agree to whatever arrangements Uber has stipulated. No driver has to hit that ping if they don't like the deals.


----------



## CLAkid

babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


None of this makes any sense. And your payout is proof that they deduct about 40% from each payment statement. Hardly worth it.


----------



## Actionjax

uber+ driver said:


> But it's ok for uber to rob us on our trips by deductions based on customer bullshit complaints and not pay us back. Then taking away $1 safe ride fee from us. Rising the commission and lowering prices. Not reimbursing for customer damages for the full cost of repair. I could go on and on...


Please don't go on and on. We have enough posts like that.

BTW how are they taking the $1 SRF from you? You didn't make that as part of your fare. It's tacked on after and then deducted 1 to 1.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## UberHammer

uber+ driver said:


> Uber can't set a price for their contractor without any negotiations pretending that we are fine with it. And just for canceling on these homeless riders just because the asshole didn't pick up his phone or kicked him out for being gay in my car which I have all the right to do so doesn't give uber the right to deactivate me. 47billion in a matter of 5 years is not profitable?!!! Uber can't win in court with that statements if you throw all the facts out there and how uber ditches and breaks the law in many ways.


Uber would never lose in court against the argument that a driver was wrongfully terminated.

However, Uber could lose in court against the argument that Uber has failed to execute the terms of the contract.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> I understand Uber trying to distance itself from drivers. The problem here, is that someone, most likely a male decided to staff that office with only females.


If the temp office decided who to send over, not Uber's issue.



> This means he either wants only women there because of interests other than professional, or because of their gender, both which could easily be seen as illegal.


I doubt very much you'd find any paper trail leading to Uber for that.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> They didn't pay me the hourly for 2 weeks. *First week I did 119 hrs*/85calls. Last week I did about 63hrs and a call per hour and still didn't pay me. Right after that they deactivated about 10 guys who I know personally for the hourly and didn't pay anyone their hourly. **** uber!!! Travis could fall off a cliff and get hit by a garbage truck for all I care.


Obviously you spent more time on the road than you should have. *17 hours a day for a week?* You must have either been sitting at home or went slightly nutz from too much time behind the wheel.


----------



## uber+ driver

Vexus said:


> I drove for 5 hours Monday morning, 1AM to 6AM. Total fares were $160. After daytime work, I drove for 1 hour from 10PM to 11PM and fares were $38. Total for the 'day', for 6 hours, was $198 before fees. Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40. So $110 for 6 hours. But, it isn't even work... it is very relaxing to me.
> 
> I am SO GLAD Uber is deactivating you guys. Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.
> 
> Uber provides:
> 
> Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
> Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
> Cashless payment system: 1%
> Insurance broker: 1%
> Direct deposit: 1%
> Time sheet and payment history: 1%
> Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
> And the number one thing Uber provides?
> 
> Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


Ok ****** go be an uber slave to all those homeless customers who eat and shit in your car them slam your doors goodbye and hope they don't break anything on their way out. Since the fares dropped they quality of customers dropped too. A shopper at Ross won't kick the clothes on the floor at a Gucci store. You go ahead and drive for .70 cents a mile and let me know at the end of the year how much you really saved up, that's if you last with these homeless rates or get fired like the rest of us for being smart


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> If the temp office decided who to send over, not Uber's issue.
> 
> I doubt very much you'd find any paper trail leading to Uber for that.


It depends, if other Uber offices are mixed, why is this specific office not mixed?

I've been thinking back to all the offices I've worked at and none have been all female or all male.

It could be a fluke or it could be someone is choosing to do this for a reason.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> It depends, if other Uber offices are mixed, why is this specific office not mixed?
> 
> I've been thinking back to all the offices I've worked at and none have been all female or all male.
> 
> It could be a fluke or it could be someone is choosing to do this for a reason.


Or the driver who reported the information wasn't accurate in his sights?


----------



## uber+ driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Obviously you spent more time on the road than you should have. *17 hours a day for a week?* You must have either been sitting at home or went slightly nutz from too much time behind the wheel.


I was online. Doesn't matter where I am or what I'm doing at the moment. I could be taking a shit or sleeping but calls weren't coming in.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> I was online. Doesn't matter where I am or what I'm doing at the moment. I could be taking a shit or sleeping but calls weren't coming in.


so, sitting at home it is.


----------



## uber+ driver

observer said:


> It depends, if other Uber offices are mixed, why is this specific office not mixed?
> 
> I've been thinking back to all the offices I've worked at and none have been all female or all male.
> 
> It could be a fluke or it could be someone is choosing to do this for a reason.





Actionjax said:


> Please don't go on and on. We have enough posts like that.
> 
> BTW how are they taking the $1 SRF from you? You didn't make that as part of your fare. It's tacked on after and then deducted 1 to 1.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


When they first started the SRF it was $1 per ride to us in the misc. pay of our statements. Then they started giving it for a week but not the following week after. Then the third week they reimbursed us for the week missed but eventually they kept it all after a while.


----------



## uber+ driver

scrurbscrud said:


> so, sitting at home it is.


Buddy I drive a Mercedes that's not hybrid. Don't expect people like me to be like Prius drivers. It won't make sense money wise.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> Buddy I drive a Mercedes that's not hybrid. Don't expect people like me to be like Prius drivers. It won't make sense money wise.


Never would claim it is. UberX eating into your pay days?


----------



## Actionjax

uber+ driver said:


> When they first started the SRF it was $1 per ride to us in the misc. pay of our statements. Then they started giving it for a week but not the following week after. Then the third week they reimbursed us for the week missed but eventually they kept it all after a while.


Sounds to me you were getting it in error and they fixed the error. Why would you get the SRF? If it's to go towards Uber operational handling of things like Gap insurance and background checks.


----------



## Actionjax

uber+ driver said:


> Buddy I drive a Mercedes that's not hybrid. Don't expect people like me to be like Prius drivers. It won't make sense money wise.


Sounds like the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## uber+ driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Never would claim it is. UberX eating into your pay days?


I use to drive uberPLUS not X. But I wasn't sitting at home all the time. Plus calls aren't as frequent as x calls you know. With that said I was camping out here and there throughout the day.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> Sounds like the wrong tool for the job.


I've yet to hear from any driver who has been happy over their pay getting cut in half or more.

go figure.

The drivers are expendable by Uber for any reason.

Repeat ad infinitum.

It is unlikely that any deactivated driver who raises a ruckus about Uber publicly, in disparaging remarks or actions, is going to be reactivated either.


----------



## uber+ driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I've yet to hear from any driver who has been happy over their pay getting cut in half or more.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> The drivers are expendable by Uber for any reason.
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> It is unlikely that any deactivated driver who raises a ruckus about Uber publicly, in disparaging remarks or actions, is going to be reactivated either.


**** uber and Travis. Don't want to work for a criminal and his company


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I do, if it's raining money.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Or the driver who reported the information wasn't accurate in his sights?


Possible.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> **** uber and Travis. Don't want to work for a criminal and his company


Many drivers here, myself included, no longer turn on the app or do so selectively with surge only or in special conditions.

There's really only a couple logical responses to frustrated Uber drivers. *ALL of us who are getting shit for pay*

Either quit doing it or drive when the terms are suitable to our expectations.

Simple cures for the individual.

Does it suck not being able to turn more money than previously? Yeah. But that's only our fault for allowing Uber to do it by driving for shit for pay.

Let the free driver market speak by Ubering off.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto Burbs said:


> I do, if it's raining money.


Brilliant deduction.

Uber on selectively. I do the same. Not much, but when the $ is right, no problem.


----------



## uber+ driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> I do, if it's raining money.


And that my friend is how you become an uber slave. Getting us pumped up on decent rates then saying ok back to reality my slaves.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uber+ driver said:


> And that my friend is how you become an uber slave. Getting us pumped up on decent rates then saying ok back to reality my slaves.


Uber sure as hell isn't enslaving anyone. Drivers are slaves by choice. And do not have to be by choice.

Is the choice not to drive a hard choice to make at less than a buck (or whatever) per mile? Only if the driver can't do math, in which he's a slave to his own ignorance.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> I've yet to hear from any driver who has been happy over their pay getting cut in half or more.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> The drivers are expendable by Uber for any reason.
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> It is unlikely that any deactivated driver who raises a ruckus about Uber publicly, in disparaging remarks or actions, is going to be reactivated either.


I was talking about the car...not the driver.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> I was talking about the car...not the driver.


I wasn't responding to your 'car as a tool' statement.

But we all know drivers are the tools in any case...


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> I wasn't responding to your 'car as a tool' statement.
> 
> But we all know drivers are the tools in any case...


Thought you were since you quoted my comment.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> Thought you were since you quoted my comment.


I was noting the disgruntled driver attitude rather than the Mercedes said driver used to drive.

Let's call it a draw and say both are tools... Or at least used to be in the case of this driver.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> I was noting the disgruntled driver attitude rather than the Mercedes said driver used to drive.
> 
> Let's call it a draw and say both are tools... Or at least used to be in the case of this driver.


Hey at least your not ignoring me. 

I miss @UberHammer


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber sure as hell isn't enslaving anyone. Drivers are slaves by choice. And do not have to be by choice.
> 
> Is the choice not to drive a hard choice to make at less than a buck (or whatever) per mile? Only if the driver can't do math, in which he's a slave to his own ignorance.


Slaves? No.
Exploited? Yes. Not all, but enough.

Poor, desperate an unemployed aren't making choices. Unless you think taking anything they can get just to survive is a choice. Working for $1 an hour is better than earning nothing. As long as there are enough poor, desperate, and unemployed drivers logged on, Travis can continue to exploit them with ridiculously low rates.

Let them eat cake _Let them drive Uber_.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Slaves? No.
> Exploited? Yes. Not all, but enough.
> 
> Poor, desperate an unemployed aren't making choices. Unless you think taking anything they can get just to survive is a choice. Working for $1 an hour is better than earning nothing. As long as there are enough poor, desperate, and unemployed drivers logged on, Travis can continue to exploit them with ridiculously low rates.
> 
> Let them eat cake _Let them drive Uber_.


Starving people often pay more for a loaf of bread don't they?


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> Starving people often pay more for a loaf of bread don't they?


Yes. It's the same concept as surge rates for rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Yes. It's the same concept as surge rates for rides.


Yeah, fortunately it s0metimes works in drivers behaves and has many times for most of us. We're NEVER against being paid in excess and we're always against being paid less. Funny how that works, ain't it?


----------



## frndthDuvel

uber+ driver said:


> They didn't pay me the hourly for 2 weeks. First week I did 119 hrs/85calls. Last week I did about 63hrs and a call per hour and still didn't pay me. Right after that they deactivated about 10 guys who I know personally for the hourly and didn't pay anyone their hourly. **** uber!!! Travis could fall off a cliff and get hit by a garbage truck for all I care.


119 hours in 7 days? That is simply a giant RED FLAG!


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> Sounds like the wrong tool for the job.


This has been an interesting thread but...please try to stay focused. Just because you don't agree/disagree with "XYZ" doesn't mean to go on tangents. Just start a new thread or "search " a topic and continue your thoughts in a relevant thread. Not saying what you are discussing is not important, but it distracts from a good thread.

And yes, sometimes I want to reply but force myself not to because it isn't relevant to the thread. If I must, I type out my thoughts offline. Not telling you what to do but...


----------



## Oscar Levant

I do the best job I can, and I changed my strategy of driving for the gaurantee, to not even thinking about it, just drive like I would if there were no gaurantee, which was to drive in areas that have longer trips, but longer waits . I actually do better than working downtown for lots of trips, back to back trips.
Not only do I do better, I don't work as hard, so working long hours is less fatiguing. I still get a gaurantee, but instead of it being $200, it's about $50. So, if they stop the gaurantee but not raise the rate, I'm close enough to it anyway. ( though, of course, the rate is still not high enough ). As for total miles, it's about the same because the areas where longer trips are , are closer to my home. If I deadhead downtown, and deadhead back, I put an extra 75 miles on my car every night ( I live in the outskirts of the central area ). So, I spend less on gas by driving closer to home.


----------



## Vexus

babyarm85 said:


> No offense, but if you run a business that is profitable, than you have no reason to be working for Uber making chump change. Are you really that greedy? There are some people that do this for a living. And how long have you been driving? I drove for a real cab company for years and Uber for over a year. I have generated 2700+ fares within a year and had a driver rating of 4.73. Ask anybody on here that is nothing to scoff at. Not to mention I only deal with old town drunk people and college kids. Me being deactivated for NOT breaking any of the partner agreements IS complete BS. They have pretty much eliminated the taxi industry in phoenix and now are dropping rates to unprofitable margins. You have a lot to learn about this industry. They have almost no defined rules but when a driver does something they disagree with (like make too much money) they get rid of them. Trust me I am a very nice guy, but one day they are going to piss off one of these FOB people, and he is going to go kamikaze on an Uber office. And Uber's misdeeds will be brought to light if their legal team doesn't hush it up first. I am pretty sure they have had incidents already and that's why they have all female office reps. They expect you to hold up the contract but they are allowed to break it at a moments notice. And you're glad they are deactivating me? You do this on the side, I do this for a LIVING. Either you are truly ignorant or are a troll.
> 
> also forgot to mention, try driving for 12 hours a day for 7 days. THAT is a real hourly work schedule for someone in the transportation industry. Then see how "relaxed" you feel.


My reason for working for MYSELF using Uber as a middleman between my customers is; I can accelerate the time it will take to get some things I want, like stuff around the house, and maybe save up for a newer car. I am not greedy, I am simply using my free time in a manner other than sitting around on the computer, which I did a lot up until now.

Driving for a few days now. Nowhere close to your magician skills of driving. I don't run the late night drunks. I'll leave that to those who really need it. I stop ~midnight on a Saturday. Early morning is proving to be pretty good though.

You are a nice guy? You just said Uber is sexist putting "bimbos" at their customer service so you couldn't 'assault them' or 'assert yourself'. Seriously? This is why you should be off the road. Go get a construction job and whistle at women walking by. I don't care how much you work, if you were my employee, or if I ever subcontracted you, and read that post calling 19-22 year old college girls who don't know customer service "bimbos", I would fire your ass on the spot.

The great thing is, Uber was able to weed you out without knowing you're an asshole like that. It reinforces my faith in Uber more to know they can kick assholes off their network without even knowing how much of an asshole you are.


----------



## Zach

exactly!!


----------



## Zach

uber+ driver said:


> Zack you must be a dumb happy camper making .70 cents a mile huh. I don't know you but you seem to not represent us drivers. And first off, Zach, if you ever read the employment law referring to 10-99 contractors then you should know better that uber can't set prices FOR US but they could set the price that we pay them which is their commission. Also they can't tell us who to drive or not drive as in making a sub-contract with that client. Do us all a favor study some business law then come talk.


lol It's obvious I know the law as it applies to us in these circumstances far better then you do! Call me a "Travis Minion " I could care less. I average $38-$42 per hour and over $1.70 $3.00 per mile so yes I am a "happy camper" every Thursday at 8am when I get my $1400 deposit!


----------



## Lidman

Zach said:


> lol It's obvious I know the law as it applies to us in these circumstances far better then you do! Call me a "Travis Minion " I could care less. I average $38-$42 per hour and over $1.70 per mile so yes I am a "happy camper" every Thursday at 8am when I get my $1400 deposit!


Yeah keep dreaming Randy.


----------



## Larry-AMS

Babyarm85 : You are only seeing one side of the equation. Uber sees both. You are too smart for this system and Uber knows this, just like you know this, now. Good luck with your next endeavor...


----------



## frndthDuvel

Oscar Levant said:


> I do the best job I can, and I changed my strategy of driving for the gaurantee, to not even thinking about it, just drive like I would if there were no gaurantee, which was to drive in areas that have longer trips, but longer waits . I actually do better than working downtown for lots of trips, back to back trips.
> Not only do I do better, I don't work as hard, so working long hours is less fatiguing. I still get a gaurantee, but instead of it being $200, it's about $50. So, if they stop the gaurantee but not raise the rate, I'm close enough to it anyway. ( though, of course, the rate is still not high enough ). As for total miles, it's about the same because the areas where longer trips are , are closer to my home. If I deadhead downtown, and deadhead back, I put an extra 75 miles on my car every night ( I live in the outskirts of the central area ). So, I spend less on gas by driving closer to home.


I was not a Driver until the guarantees afforded me the floor to learn how much and where I needed to be. My guarantees have shrunk by the week, while my actually earnings have risen. But hours behind the wheel have been about the same.


----------



## Txchick

Zach said:


> I'm sorry I only worked 4.5 days this week so the totals are a little low! Drove 422 miles making it $3.06 per mile average.
> 
> View attachment 5841


What are u driving Uber black, SUV & what market??


----------



## Vexus

Zach Uber on! Awesome! 64 fares avg. $25 per ride; I'd guess Black.

I wish you continued success and thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Txchick said:


> What are u driving Uber black, SUV & what market??


He's UberPlus (or maybe Select?) Sez so under his avatar.

I hear you can make money at more $ per mile. Ft. Lauderdale Select is $2.35 per mile and 40 cents a min. I'd hope anyone could make money at that rate with any demand at all.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> He's UberPlus (or maybe Select?) Sez so under his avatar.
> 
> I hear you can make money at more $ per mile. Ft. Lauderdale Select is $2.35 per mile and 40 cents a min. I'd hope anyone could make money at that rate with any demand at all.


I missed that thanks for pointing it out. Not making that on Uber X in Florida.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Txchick said:


> I missed that thanks for pointing it out. Not making that on Uber X in Florida.


Yeah, when a driver is getting 250% MORE than UberX std. rates will they make money? Uh, apparently.


----------



## CS289

upnetuser said:


> Going on what you have said, the sit for hours in the middle of nowhere is the most likely cause of what triggered it. They would have nada if you were doing just short rides and not making much per hour, as you're actually actively driving.


Was it stated somewhere that you can't stay in zones that aren't highly active, that this would constitute fraud ?


----------



## SCdave

Zach, how about starting your own tread or posting your Driving info in another thread pls. Just trying to keep this one relevant.


----------



## babyarm85

Vexus said:


> My reason for working for MYSELF using Uber as a middleman between my customers is; I can accelerate the time it will take to get some things I want, like stuff around the house, and maybe save up for a newer car. I am not greedy, I am simply using my free time in a manner other than sitting around on the computer, which I did a lot up until now.
> 
> Driving for a few days now. Nowhere close to your magician skills of driving. I don't run the late night drunks. I'll leave that to those who really need it. I stop ~midnight on a Saturday. Early morning is proving to be pretty good though.
> 
> You are a nice guy? You just said Uber is sexist putting "bimbos" at their customer service so you couldn't 'assault them' or 'assert yourself'. Seriously? This is why you should be off the road. Go get a construction job and whistle at women walking by. I don't care how much you work, if you were my employee, or if I ever subcontracted you, and read that post calling 19-22 year old college girls who don't know customer service "bimbos", I would fire your ass on the spot.
> 
> The great thing is, Uber was able to weed you out without knowing you're an asshole like that. It reinforces my faith in Uber more to know they can kick assholes off their network without even knowing how much of an asshole you are.


A few days? It's worse than I thought. Ands it not a "magician" thing. It's called hard work.

Uber is hiring only females for the rep positions. Me stating something I clearly see is not saying they (Uber) is/are sexist (but it does look suspicious as OTHERS have stated). Read the fine print a little better. I THOUGHT YOU RAN A BUSNIESS.

I said they are hiring 19-22 year old bimbos. Because they are. And I know they are bimbos because I picked up one of the girls working there before. She came out of a bar with a guy she just met and went home with him. BIMBO. You have no idea about ASU college behavior. the city of Tempe is built around and for the college kids. And demographic statistics show the approximately 89.4% of the female attendance are Caucasian. And not that I am against Caucasians, but when over 78% are not there on scholarship, it means that they are there because of daddies money. So when you are barely passing, going out every night and bringing different guys home every week because all you want to do is "have fun", you are a BIMBO. And I am not sexist. The rule applies for men too. We call them "pigs" or "****** mother****3rs".

And where did I say so I could assault them? I said assert. If they say "fuc4 you, we don't care", you cannot stand up for yourself or be "firm" or else they will most likely over react playing the "scared female" part saying that you were "intimidating" them simple because you won't stand for Uber's BS and call the police and have you banned from the building.

I have no ill-will towards women. I have a wife and two daughters. What I do not tolerate is lazy partying whor3s who spend their time on the "job" talking about how messed up they got last night or who the guy they took home was or how so and so"s dress was a fashion mistake. This was how they "worked". 6 girls, and it took an hour to go through 5 drivers before they got to me?

You have no idea what life is like where I live so don't make assumptions.

And the very fact that I can do almost 100 runs but make a $554 payout should be proof enough that Uber is the one making mistakes, not me. How about another example? You said they were able to weed me out? It took over a year with 2700+ trips and a 4.73 rating. If they were trying to weed out bad drivers and I am one, then they suck. I wouldn't trust them to find my tv remote.



Zach said:


> Then why are you fighting so hard to work for a company with "shitty business ethics " and "unhappy employees"??


Maybe if you actually read the responses, you would have seen that I stated some people have heavily invested into this (Uber) because of how the company started out. pay attention and stop being lazy.


----------



## babyarm85

scrurbscrud said:


> Or the driver who reported the information wasn't accurate in his sights?


I was VERY accurate. 6 girls to be exact. I picked one of them up before.


----------



## babyarm85

Zach said:


> I'm sorry I only worked 4.5 days this week so the totals are a little low! Drove 422 miles making it $3.06 per mile average.
> 
> View attachment 5841


try .90 cents a mile. See how much you show off then.


----------



## SCdave

babyarm85 said:


> A few days? It's worse than I thought. Ands it not a "magician" thing. It's called hard work.
> 
> Uber is hiring only females for the rep positions. Me stating something I clearly see is not saying they (Uber) is/are sexist (but it does look suspicious as OTHERS have stated). Read the fine print a little better. I THOUGHT YOU RAN A BUSNIESS.
> 
> I said they are hiring 19-22 year old bimbos. Because they are. And I know they are bimbos because I picked up one of the girls working there before. She came out of a bar with a guy she just met and went home with him. BIMBO. You have no idea about ASU college behavior. the city of Tempe is built around and for the college kids. And demographic statistics show the approximately 89.4% of the female attendance are Caucasian. And not that I am against Caucasians, but when over 78% are not there on scholarship, it means that they are there because of daddies money. So when you are barely passing, going out every night and bringing different guys home every week because all you want to do is "have fun", you are a BIMBO. And I am not sexist. The rule applies for men too. We call them "pigs" or "****** mother****3rs".
> 
> And where did I say so I could assault them? I said assert. If they say "fuc4 you, we don't care", you cannot stand up for yourself or be "firm" or else they will most likely over react playing the "scared female" part saying that you were "intimidating" them simple because you won't stand for Uber's BS and call the police and have you banned from the building.
> 
> I have no ill-will towards women. I have a wife and two daughters. What I do not tolerate is lazy partying whor3s who spend their time on the "job" talking about how messed up they got last night or who the guy they took home was or how so and so"s dress was a fashion mistake. This was how they "worked". 6 girls, and it took an hour to go through 5 drivers before they got to me?
> 
> You have no idea what life is like where I live so don't make assumptions.
> 
> And the very fact that I can do almost 100 runs but make a $554 payout should be proof enough that Uber is the one making mistakes, not me. How about another example? You said they were able to weed me out? It took over a year with 2700+ trips and a 4.73 rating. If they were trying to weed out bad drivers and I am one, then they suck. I wouldn't trust them to find my tv remote.
> 
> Maybe if you actually read the responses, you would have seen that I stated some people have heavily invested into this (Uber) because of how the company started out. pay attention and stop being lazy.


@ babyarm85, just a suggestion. You don't have to reply to these type of posts. Stay on track with the deactivaton. You have more supporters than distractors. Most of us want to see a resolution that works out for you. You can also use the "ignore" feature so you won't see posts you just don't need to see.

I'd even suggest that you "delete" the last two posts you made (uber office related). I understand where you are coming from but I just don't see how going in that direction will help you.

Stay focused on what outcome you want with Uber. Keep it professional and factual. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## scrurbscrud

SCdave said:


> @ babyarm85, just a suggestion. You don't have to reply to these type of posts. Stay on track with the deactivaton. You have more supporters than distractors. Most of us want to see a resolution that works out for you. You can also use the "ignore" feature so you won't see posts you just don't need to see.
> 
> I'd even suggest that you "delete" the last two posts you made (uber office related). I understand where you are coming from but I just don't see how going in that direction will help you.
> 
> Stay focused on what outcome you want with Uber. Keep it professional and factual. Good luck and keep us posted.


Agree. His entire BIMBO spiel is not only irrelevant to his cause, but entirely subjective and potentially discriminatory itself. He may have sealed his own fate with that slant.


----------



## babyarm85

I may have sealed my own fate but at least people know the truth. That's all I care about.

And the "spiel" was to let people know that I am not reffering to all women who work for Uber as "bimbos", just the ones that were hired as reps for the phoenix area.

And why can't Uber hire professional women or people at that? What does gender have to do with being a rep? Hiring all women is a little discriminatory to me. Is it really that hard to screen for intelligence?


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> I may have sealed my own fate but at least people know the truth. That's all I care about.
> 
> And why can't Uber hire professional women or people at that? What does gender have to do with being a rep? Hiring all women is a little discriminatory to me. Is it really that hard to screen for intelligence?


If you fired off any correspondence to Uber about bimbo's in the office, you might kiss your chances of reactivation bye bye. Don't recall from reading the above.


----------



## babyarm85

scrurbscrud said:


> If you fired off any correspondence to Uber about bimbo's in the office, you might kiss your chances of reactivation bye bye. Don't recall from reading the above.


I'm a little smarter than that now...


----------



## scrurbscrud

babyarm85 said:


> I'm a little smarter than that now...


Didn't see where you did in the email sent to Gideon. Hopefully you sent no more correspondence to them since with foot in mouth.


----------



## getFubered

Vexus said:


> I drove for 5 hours Monday morning, 1AM to 6AM. Total fares were $160. After daytime work, I drove for 1 hour from 10PM to 11PM and fares were $38. Total for the 'day', for 6 hours, was $198 before fees. Uber takes roughly 28% - so $142.56 earned. Of that, maintenance and gas, $116.31. I don't have time to run the deduction for mileage, but let's guess my taxable income was $40. So $110 for 6 hours. But, it isn't even work... it is very relaxing to me.
> 
> I am SO GLAD Uber is deactivating you guys. Service quality is super important for any business. Go ahead and scam them and think they are so evil and so bad. Keep raging and spend your time forming coalitions of scammers. As someone who runs an actual business outside of Uber, I can tell you, straight up, their fees are reasonable.
> 
> Uber provides:
> 
> Credit card payment processor: 2.75%
> Contract negotiation (finding riders): 10-15%
> Cashless payment system: 1%
> Insurance broker: 1%
> Direct deposit: 1%
> Time sheet and payment history: 1%
> Method to still charge your customer when they cancel or when there is an issue - 1% (I value this much higher personally)
> Anonymity before and after dealing with your customers - 1% (again, throwing this out much lower than I think it is worth)
> And the number one thing Uber provides?
> 
> Customer service department; not having to deal with customers after you're done: 5%, 10%, priceless.
> Those numbers are pulled out of my ass except the credit card processing and the contract negotiation - basically the finder's fee you'd be willing to pay anyone to bring you work. So if the bare minimum Uber could provide their service is reasonable 12.75% to 17.75%, the extra 10 or 15% fee is in there under so much more than you would normally think about.
> 
> I am loving this.


God I love old people. Everything on that list other than the cc fees and insurance is done by a computer. Novice level source coding. Undergrads could do it. I have friends that can do it. You think 2% of revenue goes towards processing cancels and time sheets? Hahaha. Jesus.

I don't think anyone's complaining about the 20% boss. Hell @Actionjax is used to big brother swipin 60% to pay for Terrance and Phillips type II diabetus, 20%s a steal, he doesn't care abOOt it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Zach said:


> I'm sorry I only worked 4.5 days this week so the totals are a little low! Drove 422 miles making it $3.06 per mile average.
> 
> View attachment 5841


Well if that's the case lets all move to Ft Lauderdale. "Keep in mind folks $3.06 per mile average". We applaud you. Now can you make nearly that amount at let's say .90/mile.


----------



## Bart McCoy

upnetuser said:


> Going on what you have said, the sit for hours in the middle of nowhere is the most likely cause of what triggered it. They would have nada if you were doing just short rides and not making much per hour, as you're actually actively driving.


there's no such thing as "now where", unless you are outside of your region,or they specified where you need to be, which in most guarntees,they dont
If Uber doesnt specifically specify what you cannot do in guarantees, im not sure how they can call a driver out when they hide out in "the middle of nowwhere"


----------



## Vexus

getFubered said:


> God I love old people. Everything on that list other than the cc fees and insurance is done by a computer. Novice level source coding. Undergrads could do it. I have friends that can do it. You think 2% of revenue goes towards processing cancels and time sheets? Hahaha. Jesus.
> 
> I don't think anyone's complaining about the 20% boss. Hell @Actionjax is used to big brother swipin 60% to pay for Terrance and Phillips type II diabetus, 20%s a steal, he doesn't care abOOt it.


Water is a pretty simple and easy thing to obtain, doesn't mean I won't pay someone to purify and bottle it for me. What is that worth? That is what I am talking about. What is the system worth compared to the full amount pulled out of your gross fares. If you don't think it is worth it, stop doing it. I think it is worth it. And yeah, computers do the customer service... right.

I know, not many are complaining about the fees, but I see some angst regarding the fees so I have to bring up how it makes sense. I am trying to get people to stop being sour - maybe impossible if they are deactivated. If that's the case, please go to deactivateduberpeople.net they need the support.

@babyarm85 I wish you were not flipping out. I'd happily support anyone who was legitimately removed from the system. But the fact remains you scammed them, and think because you see 2 ladies working at a salon that the salon is sexist and they are bimbos...

Just a wrong attitude and perspective. I hope you find something you enjoy where you are happy enough that you respect random unknown people just because it doesn't affect your life otherwise.


----------



## Uberdawg

Bart McCoy said:


> specifically specify


Just sayin......


----------



## Bart McCoy

upnetuser said:


> what's with the now where and nowwhere in quotes?


typing on phone, too much work to make sure is correct

i just dont understand how drivers can get deactivated on gaming the gurantee when there's no written rules saying you cant game it
like my area just say be online 50min of an hour
doesnt say where i need to be in the 50min...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uberdawg said:


> Just sayin......


you like what I did there huh


----------



## Lidman

babyarm85 said:


> try .90 cents a mile. See how much you show off then.


 It always seems like the ones that are fortunate enough not to have experienced ubers rate/cut hailstorm, like to rub it in.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, and I'm sympathetic, and no one is sayin' Uber is doing to do what is in a contract -- they, like most big corporations, are going to do whatever they can get away with.


^^^
Yup!


----------



## Shockhazzard

babyarm85 said:


> tried to login yesterday and it said my account has not been activated. I sent an email requesting why I was deactivated and was told my account "had a high level of suspicion of fraud". When I asked to specify on the fraud I got no response. I just wanted to post this and show people what happened. I will be going to the local uber office today to dispute it. just so people will be better informed I am including screenshots of the emails.
> 
> p.s. forgot to add that I think the reason they "deactivated (code word for fired)" me is because I didn't make enough money. had a 1302.30 payout with only 554.57 generated as take home income. if anyone on here works in Phoenix then they know tempe runs are ridiculously short.


Yes Tempe runs are ridiculously short , and they are all starving students but they aren't thirsty are they , I stay out of Tempe for that exact reason


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> My reason for working for MYSELF using Uber as a middleman between my customers is; I can accelerate the time it will take to get some things I want, like stuff around the house, and maybe save up for a newer car. I am not greedy, I am simply using my free time in a manner other than sitting around on the computer, which I did a lot up until now.
> 
> Driving for a few days now. Nowhere close to your magician skills of driving. I don't run the late night drunks. I'll leave that to those who really need it. I stop ~midnight on a Saturday. Early morning is proving to be pretty good though.
> 
> You are a nice guy? You just said Uber is sexist putting "bimbos" at their customer service so you couldn't 'assault them' or 'assert yourself'. Seriously? This is why you should be off the road. Go get a construction job and whistle at women walking by. I don't care how much you work, if you were my employee, or if I ever subcontracted you, and read that post calling 19-22 year old college girls who don't know customer service "bimbos", I would fire your ass on the spot.
> 
> The great thing is, Uber was able to weed you out without knowing you're an asshole like that. It reinforces my faith in Uber more to know they can kick assholes off their network without even knowing how much of an asshole you are.


Did you erroneously claim he said assault ? What's your deal ?


----------



## PoorBasterd

scrurbscrud said:


> Apparently you had enough accepted pings to sit there and collect the guarantee. From what we've heard here most of the schmarter drivers go out and hit the min. number of fares to get across the board guaranteed hours paid and then they hang online somewhere where they won't get pinged to polish off the deal. Looks like you may have just got caught, but you must have been hitting them for a lot of hours doing it to boot.


 But even if that's the case, that's what Uber agreed to. How can it be "fraud" when the driver technically fulfills the requirement? If Uber doesn't want that happening, then it should tighten the requirements or simply not offer a minimum pay/hour at all.


----------



## PoorBasterd

frndthDuvel said:


> If I was UBER I would certainly be questioning the 18 on Sunday at the least just from safety and legality of "driving" that many hours. I am sure some might drive that much, but 90 hours a week of guarantees? Yeah, I would say hmmmmm....
> Good luck I hope you get back online.


If uber has an issue with the number of hours a driver works, they can simply program their back end to log the driver out after 12 hours and not let him log back in until the next day or a minimum number of hours has passed.


----------



## scrurbscrud

PoorBasterd said:


> But even if that's the case, that's what Uber agreed to. How can it be "fraud" when the driver technically fulfills the requirement? If Uber doesn't want that happening, then it should tighten the requirements or simply not offer a minimum pay/hour at all.


when you are bleeding money you look for any excuse


----------



## PoorBasterd

scrurbscrud said:


> when you are bleeding money you look for any excuse


True.


----------



## Vexus

CS289 said:


> Did you erroneously claim he said assault ? What's your deal ?


His post reads in a manner that he could not assert himself on these women but really wanted to. So yeah. Verbal or physical I don't know. Probably would have ended up calling them names. So single quotes 'assault' is just a reference to that undertone.


----------



## Vexus

PoorBasterd said:


> But even if that's the case, that's what Uber agreed to. How can it be "fraud" when the driver technically fulfills the requirement? If Uber doesn't want that happening, then it should tighten the requirements or simply not offer a minimum pay/hour at all.


I wouldn't think of it as fraud. Just someone abusing the system.

If you hire an employee and agree to pay them $10 per hour, if the employee decides to spend 50% of the time idling or talking with others, it doesn't go against your agreement to pay them per hour, but you still fire the slacker for sucking up money when he should know better.

It is a behavior/character issue and I have learned to not keep those kinds of people around because it is always bad for business and life in general.


----------



## uber+ driver

Zach said:


> lol It's obvious I know the law as it applies to us in these circumstances far better then you do! Call me a "Travis Minion " I could care less. I average $38-$42 per hour and over $1.70 $3.00 per mile so yes I am a "happy camper" every Thursday at 8am when I get my $1400 deposit!


lol Do you want a cookie? Go work like a dog all day long


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

observer said:


> It depends, if other Uber offices are mixed, why is this specific office not mixed?
> 
> I've been thinking back to all the offices I've worked at and none have been all female or all male.
> 
> It could be a fluke or it could be someone is choosing to do this for a reason.


Statistically it would be strange if some offices weren't all one sex. And if the majority of temps are female in any case it would be strange if all WERE mixed.

Just like it would be strange if all families with kids ALWAYS had kids of each sex. You would expect fewer to have just one sex and the more kids the less likely it would be but there will always be some with only boys or girls.


----------



## Vexus

uber+ driver said:


> lol Do you want a cookie? Go work like a dog all day long


Drive Uber, or... work construction? Clean attic spaces of rats? Garbage man? Hard trade skill? Stare at a computer all day? Ship packages on eBay? Wait tables at a restaurant?

Driving, for most people, is like riding a bike. This guy making $1400~ is awesome! Nothing but props. Work like a dog and get paid better than all the whiners; yes, any day of the week.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Vexus said:


> I wouldn't think of it as fraud. Just someone abusing the system.
> 
> If you hire an employee and agree to pay them $10 per hour, if the employee decides to spend 50% of the time idling or talking with others, it doesn't go against your agreement to pay them per hour, but you still fire the slacker for sucking up money when he should know better.
> 
> It is a behavior/character issue and I have learned to not keep those kinds of people around because it is always bad for business and life in general.


If the "job" is to sit around and wait for pings and then and only then "work" and the employee does that then they are doing their job.

Do you have an issue with paramedics "slacking off" in between calls? Or should they get paid less because no one got sick or was injured that day?


----------



## Vexus

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If the "job" is to sit around and wait for pings and then and only then "work" and the employee does that then they are doing their job.
> 
> Do you have an issue with paramedics "slacking off" in between calls? Or should they get paid less because no one got sick or was injured that day?


Unfortunately the analogy is poor. Paramedics don't go 20 miles outside of the city and say, "Well Jim, we got no calls today, guess no one got hurt!" and head home after. They are as close to the scene as possible.

These Uber scammers are actually going online far away from their market and scamming the system. Drivers are not paramedics, and don't get paid to just sit and scam a guarantee system. Note: Uber still paid the guarantee, but doesn't mean they will keep paying you for nothing.

The job is not to sit around and wait 20 miles away from customers; it is to sit and wait near customers. Common sense tells you that a taxi driver doesn't head into the mountains every day because he still gets paid his hourly but does no 'work' even though he's 'active'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Vexus said:


> Unfortunately the analogy is poor. Paramedics don't go 20 miles outside of the city and say, "Well Jim, we got no calls today, guess no one got hurt!" and head home after. They are as close to the scene as possible.
> 
> These Uber scammers are actually going online far away from their market and scamming the system. Drivers are not paramedics, and don't get paid to just sit and scam a guarantee system. Note: Uber still paid the guarantee, but doesn't mean they will keep paying you for nothing.
> 
> The job is not to sit around and wait 20 miles away from customers; it is to sit and wait near customers. Common sense tells you that a taxi driver doesn't head into the mountains every day because he still gets paid his hourly but does no 'work' even though he's 'active'.


What exactly IS their market? Here in houston the guarantees specify an area. So I can't sit at my house because it's not in that area. If Uber doesn't have an area set out in the guarantee for a specific market then is the driver supposed to know where to go to make uber NOT say they're gaming the guarantee? I would argue it's better to have drivers spread out for better coverage.

But in any case if uber doesn't want drivers "heading for the mountains" then all they have to do is map out an acceptable area as they have where I work. Not doing that is a tacit agreement that anywhere in that market area is ok.

And when it comes to paramedics some bases are very slow compared to others. But the paramedics are still based there because they provide coverage to that area which would be a long time coming if all the bases were in the busy areas. So a very good argument could be made that uber intended to cover the slow areas with drivers working the guarantee precisely by NOT telling drivers where to work, thus ensuring some would be "in the mountains" for when that infrequent call came in. You could argue that it was their way to increase customers in slower areas like the suburbs because the only way to do that IS to have drivers out there consistently even if (for the present) they get few calls.


----------



## Vexus

As I said before, the ones getting deactivated aren't the odd ones out who aren't making more than the guarantee by a small margin. They are the ones completely not trying to pick anyone up for hours on end.

Even suburbs get drivers - the closest driver - who may be 15-20m out.

I don't disagree with you on the principle of the market area being defined, but I also know the one-off odd guy with a weird no-ping night isn't getting deactivated.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Vexus said:


> As I said before, the ones getting deactivated aren't the odd ones out who aren't making more than the guarantee by a small margin. They are the ones completely not trying to pick anyone up for hours on end.
> 
> Even suburbs get drivers - the closest driver - who may be 15-20m out.
> 
> I don't disagree with you on the principle of the market area being defined, but I also know the one-off odd guy with a weird no-ping night isn't getting deactivated.


I am 22 miles from houston city center. Houston is VERY spread out. I'm probably about 15 from the area they have as good for the guarantee. The city I'm in has 70000 people and basically there is no delineation between it and houston. (Sugar Land).

Right now it's 4:42 am and my house says 42 mins for an uber. Often it says no uber available early morning. The 42 mins is BS as it doesn't take that long to drive from houston. However there is no one close for sure and no one likely to drive out here to pick me up. So saying there is an uber within 15 minutes may be true but to a pax the app doesn't reflect that and 15 mins is too long for someone to drive out here when there are pax all over houston all night. So I'm a missed customer without someone here in sugar land.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Vexus said:


> His post reads in a manner that he could not assert himself on these women but really wanted to. So yeah. Verbal or physical I don't know. Probably would have ended up calling them names. So single quotes 'assault' is just a reference to that undertone.


If someone has a bent to discrimination of the protected classes that doesn't equate to assault. The real assault comes from the government for those who violate in the wrong circumstances. Bend over, take out your wallet.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Vexus said:


> I don't disagree with you on the principle of the market area being defined, but I also know the one-off odd guy with a weird no-ping night isn't getting deactivated.


No or slow ping nites should pay double guarantees for sitting around picking yer ass.


----------



## Actionjax

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What exactly IS their market? Here in houston the guarantees specify an area. So I can't sit at my house because it's not in that area. If Uber doesn't have an area set out in the guarantee for a specific market then is the driver supposed to know where to go to make uber NOT say they're gaming the guarantee? I would argue it's better to have drivers spread out for better coverage.
> 
> But in any case if uber doesn't want drivers "heading for the mountains" then all they have to do is map out an acceptable area as they have where I work. Not doing that is a tacit agreement that anywhere in that market area is ok.
> 
> And when it comes to paramedics some bases are very slow compared to others. But the paramedics are still based there because they provide coverage to that area which would be a long time coming if all the bases were in the busy areas. So a very good argument could be made that uber intended to cover the slow areas with drivers working the guarantee precisely by NOT telling drivers where to work, thus ensuring some would be "in the mountains" for when that infrequent call came in. You could argue that it was their way to increase customers in slower areas like the suburbs because the only way to do that IS to have drivers out there consistently even if (for the present) they get few calls.


I think in future you will see boundaries. Most times when they offered guarantees they had a defined area. The problem was this would screw the rider and the driver when you got a ride that took you outside the boundaries. Then if you didn't get back in on time that whole hour is lost. Or worse you are putting dead miles to ring back. I think Uber tried an open policy of not having borders. Some people decided to game the system. Uber has seen this and reacted. They know what's up and instead of throwing borders up to effect everyone who may be legitimately trying to get rides they are weeding out the few they know are milking it.

If the pay was right in some markets guarantees would not even need to be around during peak times. I have yet to collect one around here.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> The problem was this would screw the rider and the driver when you got a ride that took you outside the boundaries. Then* if you didn't get back in on time that whole hour is lost.* Or worse you are putting *dead miles* to ring back. I think Uber tried an open policy of not having borders. Some people decided to game the system. Uber has seen this and reacted. They know what's up and instead of throwing borders up to effect everyone who may be legitimately trying to get rides they are weeding out the few they know are milking it.
> 
> If the pay was right in some markets guarantees would not even need to be around during peak times. I have yet to collect one around here.


There are all sorts of *gaps* in the guaranteed pay system that can screw a driver. Guarantees always have to be reconciled just like you calculate yours without guarantees, to see where you land on both hourly average and net dollars per mile after costs. I never did guarantees because I knew where my miles to dollars would land. In the shit for pay zone.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> There are all sorts of *gaps* in the guaranteed pay system that can screw a driver. Guarantees always have to be reconciled just like you calculate yours without guarantees, to see where you land on both hourly average and net dollars per mile after costs. I never did guarantees because I knew where my miles to dollars would land. In the shit for pay zone.


Yep I kept blowing through mine every hour. Wasn't that hard. On a $25 per hour Guarantee I would gross over $30 per hour. That's because it was peak time.

Kind of like Halloween. They had from what I remember a $50 per hour guarantee. No one would have been that low. Average was $80 per hour due to surges.


----------



## observer

Vexus said:


> Unfortunately the analogy is poor. Paramedics don't go 20 miles outside of the city and say, "Well Jim, we got no calls today, guess no one got hurt!" and head home after. They are as close to the scene as possible.
> 
> These Uber scammers are actually going online far away from their market and scamming the system. Drivers are not paramedics, and don't get paid to just sit and scam a guarantee system. Note: Uber still paid the guarantee, but doesn't mean they will keep paying you for nothing.
> 
> The job is not to sit around and wait 20 miles away from customers; it is to sit and wait near customers. Common sense tells you that a taxi driver doesn't head into the mountains every day because he still gets paid his hourly but does no 'work' even though he's 'active'.


Someone that does 2700 trips in one year is not doing a lot of sitting around waiting for customers.


----------



## SCdave

Being Deactivated for "Allegedly" doing something in reference to the Uber Hourly Guarntee that Uber found wrong but never outlined specifically in the Uber Partner Contract nor in an addendum to that contract nor in any emails to Partner Drivers.

Also, I don't want to focus on the use of the word "gaming". It's come into play but the reason Uber "had to" come up with the Hourly Guarantee is that it benefited them. Or possibly they "had to" after cutting fares so low. Instead of "gaming", it really is just driving within the framework of


Vexus said:


> As I said before, the ones getting deactivated aren't the odd ones out who aren't making more than the guarantee by a small margin. They are the ones completely not trying to pick anyone up for hours on end.
> 
> Even suburbs get drivers - the closest driver - who may be 15-20m out.
> 
> I don't disagree with you on the principle of the market area being defined, but I also know the one-off odd guy with a weird no-ping night isn't getting deactivated.


And how do you know this?


----------



## Vexus

I know this because it would cost too much to pay employees to scour through all the drivers logs and cherry pick individuals who are just a few dollars shy of the guarantee every time and kick them off the system even when they made money.

The only way to efficiently find scammers and gamers of the guarantee system is to sort a spreadsheet and find patterns where the to-be-deactivated driver is far on one side of the bell curve who does not fit what 99% of the other drivers are doing. You then have some basis to check history and find the guy costs you more than he comes close to making, and terminate him.

I drove peak (my post in Pay shows my earnings) and only got like $24/hr for 2 hours or so when the guarantee was $28 I think. So I got $8 in guarantee payment on my statement. I made enough that I don't have to worry about the guarantee, and I didn't cost Uber anything even when they paid me. I came close to the guarantee and they made up for the difference. Pretty cool. There are drivers making $50 in 8 hours and getting $200+ in guarantee payment. Not hard to find those poor souls.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Why are we so afraid to bust people to the moderator for going off topic? I mean, not funny off-topic.Oh my, I just went off-topic. maybe I should bust myself


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why are we so afraid to bust people to the moderator for going off topic? I mean, not funny off-topic.Oh my, I just went off-topic. maybe I should bust myself


----------



## CS289

PoorBasterd said:


> But even if that's the case, that's what Uber agreed to. How can it be "fraud" when the driver technically fulfills the requirement? If Uber doesn't want that happening, then it should tighten the requirements or simply not offer a minimum pay/hour at all.


Basically, uber gets outsmarted by drivers and then they start to look for a way to deactivate the people that are too smart for uber.


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> Not hard to find those poor souls.


I don't know if getting deactivated by uber makes you a poor soul. I would be more concerned about getting deactivated from Lyft.


----------



## Vexus

CS289 said:


> Basically, uber gets outsmarted by drivers and then they start to look for a way to deactivate the people that are too smart for uber.


Definitely no.

You are saying that working for a small business owner for $20 per hour, and then sitting around doing nothing to get paid $20 for doing no work, is being "smarter" than the business owner.

It is just terrible, terrible character. It is stupidity and selfishness at its finest. People who do this are the ones who screw their friends over when it benefits them. People who do this are the ones you get burned by once, twice, and then never again.

Anyway, there is not much to say about it; there are obviously just as many bad apples today as there ever have been. Even Jesus got betrayed. It is in our nature to have poor souls on this Earth and all I can say is I am glad the passengers I drive will never have to ride with one of these guys, because Uber is not going to sit back and get scammed. Makes me enjoy Uber even more.

I had a guy Saturday night tell me he had a friend offer him a code for Lyft and a free $20 ride - he _declined_ and said he only Ubers. He said Uber gets him home safely and quickly. I was amazed. Brand loyalty for _this!?_ Wow. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> Definitely no.
> 
> You are saying that working for a small business owner for $20 per hour, and then sitting around doing nothing to get paid $20 for doing no work, is being "smarter" than the business owner.
> 
> It is just terrible, terrible character. It is stupidity and selfishness at its finest. People who do this are the ones who screw their friends over when it benefits them. People who do this are the ones you get burned by once, twice, and then never again.
> 
> Anyway, there is not much to say about it; there are obviously just as many bad apples today as there ever have been. Even Jesus got betrayed. It is in our nature to have poor souls on this Earth and all I can say is I am glad the passengers I drive will never have to ride with one of these guys, because Uber is not going to sit back and get scammed. Makes me enjoy Uber even more.
> 
> I had a guy Saturday night tell me he had a friend offer him a code for Lyft and a free $20 ride - he _declined_ and said he only Ubers. He said Uber gets him home safely and quickly. I was amazed. Brand loyalty for _this!?_ Wow. Glad to be a part of it.


uber is morally bankrupt, this morning they are forcing people to take Uber pool in Los Angeles or Pay triple the fare on Uber Plus or even more on uber black. What if I have 3 people that want to go with me, we have to pay more just because we want to go some where because we don't qualify for pool. If you are really in to being altruistic, you wouldn't drive Uber, you would drive for sidecar.


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> Definitely no.
> 
> You are saying that working for a small business owner for $20 per hour, and then sitting around doing nothing to get paid $20 for doing no work, is being "smarter" than the business owner.
> 
> It is just terrible, terrible character. It is stupidity and selfishness at its finest. People who do this are the ones who screw their friends over when it benefits them. People who do this are the ones you get burned by once, twice, and then never again.
> 
> Anyway, there is not much to say about it; there are obviously just as many bad apples today as there ever have been. Even Jesus got betrayed. It is in our nature to have poor souls on this Earth and all I can say is I am glad the passengers I drive will never have to ride with one of these guys, because Uber is not going to sit back and get scammed. Makes me enjoy Uber even more.
> 
> I had a guy Saturday night tell me he had a friend offer him a code for Lyft and a free $20 ride - he _declined_ and said he only Ubers. He said Uber gets him home safely and quickly. I was amazed. Brand loyalty for _this!?_ Wow. Glad to be a part of it.


oh and, you aren't making any money, you are just trading the value of your car for cash now driving X.


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> Definitely no.
> 
> You are saying that working for a small business owner for $20 per hour, and then sitting around doing nothing to get paid $20 for doing no work, is being "smarter" than the business owner.
> 
> It is just terrible, terrible character. It is stupidity and selfishness at its finest. People who do this are the ones who screw their friends over when it benefits them. People who do this are the ones you get burned by once, twice, and then never again.
> 
> Anyway, there is not much to say about it; there are obviously just as many bad apples today as there ever have been. Even Jesus got betrayed. It is in our nature to have poor souls on this Earth and all I can say is I am glad the passengers I drive will never have to ride with one of these guys, because Uber is not going to sit back and get scammed. Makes me enjoy Uber even more.
> 
> I had a guy Saturday night tell me he had a friend offer him a code for Lyft and a free $20 ride - he _declined_ and said he only Ubers. He said Uber gets him home safely and quickly. I was amazed. Brand loyalty for _this!?_ Wow. Glad to be a part of it.


If a company comes to you and states that if you fulfill these requirements of a certain number of rides per hour and other terms and you comply with those terms and then they refuse to pay you or worse deactivate you for fulfilling your part of the contract, that is terrible character. The driver fulfilled his part of the agreement, uber did not.


----------



## Vexus

CS289 said:


> If a company comes to you and states that if you fulfill these requirements of a certain number of rides per hour and other terms and you comply with those terms and then they refuse to pay you or worse deactivate you for fulfilling your part of the contract, that is terrible character. The driver fulfilled his part of the agreement, uber did not.


You hold a viewpoint shared with way too many Americans these days. That you are entitled. That contracts supersede common sense. You are relying on a contract - contracts are only as good as the people who sign them (Dave Ramsey). No one signed a contract to drive and use Uber, and it is a false crutch to lean on one as a means for furthering your anger at a company.

Cash is king, and if you are a net loss to Uber, they will deactivate you, sure. If you are a net gain, they will happily do business with you. It is called "The Prisoner's Dilemma." The mutual success grows wealth on both sides....

Anyway that probably sounds like ancient Egyptian hieroglyphics to you.


----------



## CS289

Vexus said:


> You hold a viewpoint shared with way too many Americans these days. That you are entitled. That contracts supersede common sense. You are relying on a contract - contracts are only as good as the people who sign them (Dave Ramsey). No one signed a contract to drive and use Uber, and it is a false crutch to lean on one as a means for furthering your anger at a company.
> 
> Cash is king, and if you are a net loss to Uber, they will deactivate you, sure. If you are a net gain, they will happily do business with you. It is called "The Prisoner's Dilemma." The mutual success grows wealth on both sides....
> 
> Anyway that probably sounds like ancient Egyptian hieroglyphics to you.


Your statements are just full blown contradictions. Glad to be a part of uber one moment and then its okay for uber to go against their word if a contract isn't working out for them, your reasoning is pretty subjective, but you want to drink the kool aid, so enjoy, fill up a glass everyday. Don't bother responding, I ignore nonsensical items in my life and I have done the same with your commentary.


----------



## OCBob

CS289 said:


> Your statements are just full blown contradictions. Glad to be a part of uber one moment and then its okay for uber to go against their word if a contract isn't working out for them, your reasoning is pretty subjective, but you want to drink the kool aid, so enjoy, fill up a glass everyday. Don't bother responding, I ignore nonsensical items in my life and I have done the same with your commentary.


Vexus has been ignoring math facts and just looking at the payout. Hours, miles, gas,wear and tear, etc. do not matter in his statistics.


----------



## OCBob

Vexus said:


> Definitely no.
> 
> You are saying that working for a small business owner for $20 per hour, and then sitting around doing nothing to get paid $20 for doing no work, is being "smarter" than the business owner.
> 
> It is just terrible, terrible character. It is stupidity and selfishness at its finest. People who do this are the ones who screw their friends over when it benefits them. People who do this are the ones you get burned by once, twice, and then never again.
> 
> Anyway, there is not much to say about it; there are obviously just as many bad apples today as there ever have been. Even Jesus got betrayed. It is in our nature to have poor souls on this Earth and all I can say is I am glad the passengers I drive will never have to ride with one of these guys, because Uber is not going to sit back and get scammed. Makes me enjoy Uber even more.
> 
> I had a guy Saturday night tell me he had a friend offer him a code for Lyft and a free $20 ride - he _declined_ and said he only Ubers. He said Uber gets him home safely and quickly. I was amazed. Brand loyalty for _this!?_ Wow. Glad to be a part of it.


You have this partly correct. Character issues do happen doing things like gaming the guarantees. It is Uber Welfare and it is something I hate to have to do but they brought us in with false hope. I follow the rules and I might have them rider cancel rides maybe 5-10% of my total acceptance (which is about 90-92%). What I don't agree with your post is that we would screw over our own friends. NO, we would not but the difference here is UBER is not my friend. They used to be a decent business partner. We are far from stupid. As long as we fly under the radar, we are smart and only a little selfish. I would say we are more giving to those $.90 morons as we give more rides to them as we decline unprofitable rides or we don't need the ride. When we are online, we are also helping the riders get a possible non surge rate. Jesus got betrayed? When did we kiss Uber's ass ? We do not get any personal emails from Uber, we get mostly canned responses from CSR that can be canned anytime as they are not employees either.

Those same riders are in our cars and we give them great service. We might wait for a minute to communicate with the rider but that is to game the guarantee and also for our own safety. Keep Ubering these riders and kiss their ass like many times we do the same. Keep enjoying shit pay when it doesn't surge and tell yourself how great you are doing. It makes you happy, great but don't shove that shit up our asses like it is gospel. One more thing, these people are not passengers, they are riders.


----------



## Txchick

Vexus said:


> You hold a viewpoint shared with way too many Americans these days. That you are entitled. That contracts supersede common sense. You are relying on a contract - contracts are only as good as the people who sign them (Dave Ramsey). No one signed a contract to drive and use Uber, and it is a false crutch to lean on one as a means for furthering your anger at a company.
> 
> Cash is king, and if you are a net loss to Uber, they will deactivate you, sure. If you are a net gain, they will happily do business with you. It is called "The Prisoner's Dilemma." The mutual success grows wealth on both sides....
> 
> Anyway that probably sounds like ancient Egyptian hieroglyphics to you.


----------



## Txchick




----------



## Uberdawg

Vexus said:


> You hold a viewpoint shared with way too many Americans these days. That you are entitled. That contracts supersede common sense. You are relying on a contract - contracts are only as good as the people who sign them (Dave Ramsey). No one signed a contract to drive and use Uber, and it is a false crutch to lean on one as a means for furthering your anger at a company.
> 
> Cash is king, and if you are a net loss to Uber, they will deactivate you, sure. If you are a net gain, they will happily do business with you. It is called "The Prisoner's Dilemma." The mutual success grows wealth on both sides....
> 
> Anyway that probably sounds like ancient Egyptian hieroglyphics to you.


You do in fact sign a contract to drive and/or use Uber. When Uber offers guarantees, they arrange them to their benefit so that you basically can't drive for Lyft or anyone else to earn the guarantee. Uber games drivers all the time. I have absolutely no problem with a driver gaming them back. When Uber starts giving a shit about the people that provide their income (drivers) then I will start giving a shit about Uber. Until then, I will try and use them more than they use me.


----------



## MikeB

OCBob said:


> Vexus has been ignoring math facts and just looking at the payout. Hours, miles, gas,wear and tear, etc. do not matter in his statistics.


She's either paid Uber shill, or Randy Shears' clone on this forum.
She called unfairly fired vet "an asshole". That is against the rules of this forum and she deserves a weekly ban for personal offense.
Keeps posting long posts full of nonsence. No likes on these, though.

"Cash is a king" is her stated slogan and using it she defends firing the OP by evil Uber without any realization of her own stupidity: how can babyarm85 cost Uber a penny after having slave-driven for it in economically deprived area for a full year and completing over 2700 trips?
I wish that this troll won't last here long.


----------



## Txchick

MikeB said:


> She's either paid Uber shill, or Randy Shears' clone on this forum.
> She called unfairly fired vet "an asshole". That is against the rules of this forum and she deserves a weekly ban for personal offense.
> Keeps posting long posts full of nonsence. No likes on these, though.
> 
> "Cash is a king" is her stated slogan and using it she defends firing the OP by evil Uber without any realization of her own stupidity: how can babyarm85 cost Uber a penny after having slave-driven for it in economically deprived area for a full year and completing over 2700 trips?
> I wish that this troll won't last here long.


Need to give this a spray!


MikeB said:


> She's either paid Uber shill, or Randy Shears' clone on this forum.
> She called unfairly fired vet "an asshole". That is against the rules of this forum and she deserves a weekly ban for personal offense.
> Keeps posting long posts full of nonsence. No likes on these, though.
> 
> "Cash is a king" is her stated slogan and using it she defends firing the OP by evil Uber without any realization of her own stupidity: how can babyarm85 cost Uber a penny after having slave-driven for it in economically deprived area for a full year and completing over 2700 trips?
> I wish that this troll won't last here long.


give this a try!


----------



## Vexus

Grossed $115 tonight, kinda tired. Tried to go home; ended up picking up a guy I took home 2 days ago. Might be a regular thing now.

I don't work for anyone but myself, Uber or otherwise.

I see clearly there is a mental breakdown with a lot of posters. MikeB for example: _"Cash is a king" is her stated slogan and using it she defends firing the OP by evil Uber without any realization of her own stupidity: how can babyarm85 cost Uber a penny after having slave-driven for it in economically deprived area for a full year and completing over 2700 trips?
_
The same way a good man who lived 45 years with no criminal past can be a murderer by killing his wife. The same way a valued employee of 25 years can steal all the money from inside a company.

In business, there is no jury. There are dictators. And once you cross one, they don't deal with you anymore. Get over it.


----------



## MikeB

Vexus said:


> In business, there is no jury. There are dictators. And once you cross one, they don't deal with you anymore. Get over it.


Get over ****ing Uber.


----------

